# DUBAI: Emporis Skyline Ranking



## Stephan23

Dubai is going down to place 34 with 174 complete skyscrapers and 2264 points. 33 Points above is Caracas. So we need a complete Horizon Tower or something similar.

In a few years I think we are in the top 10. 

Points per Building
12..19 floors = 1 point
20..29 floors = 5 points
30..39 floors = 25 points
40..49 floors = 50 points
50..59 floors = 100 points
60..69 floors = 200 points
70..79 floors = 300 points
80..89 floors = 400 points
90..99 floors = 500 points
100+ floors = 600 points


----------



## Krazy

link?


----------



## DUBAI

do we have a rundown of how many in each catogory?

are they all there? places like the city centre hotel? the two extra towers on le meridien jumeriah beach.

there are so may 12 story buildings in dubai! id be amazed if we couldnt find 30-40.


----------



## Stephan23

It's including 12 floor 'towers' up to 100 floors and higher.

Not included are lowrise buildings to floor 11

Link: www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/

This is very exciting!!!!


----------



## Tom_Green

Stephan23 said:


> It's including 12 floor 'towers' up to 100 floors and higher.
> 
> Not included are lowrise buildings to floor 11
> 
> Link: www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/
> 
> This is very exciting!!!!


Relax.....

Dubai has now 2264 points.
The JBR Towers alone will add 1400 points at the end of the year.


----------



## Stephan23

I know  Yeah baby.

And just think at the JLT!!!! OMG


----------



## zee

wen do you think dubai will be int he top 10?

im thinking by 2008


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i need to go over it this weekend and check the ones which are nearing completion or have begun construction recently

i guess there is some updating to do on the status of various buildings

i keep on adding the new ones though, it's just that i don't have time to upload altin's photos


----------



## Naz UK

Hong Kong Shamong Kong! Pfffuuu! My arse! DUBAI ALL THE WAY. NO.1.


----------



## DUBAI

Cheers :cheers: 

do we have every building though. 

stuff like deira tower [v old.

the octopuss buildings?


I want to find more! im randomly suggesting. 

emporis doesnt work very well for me. took me ages to get that ranking to work.


----------



## Stephan23

Dubai-Lover said:


> i need to go over it this weekend and check the ones which are nearing completion or have begun construction recently
> 
> i guess there is some updating to do on the status of various buildings
> 
> i keep on adding the new ones though, it's just that i don't have time to upload altin's photos



That's great LOVER!! Danke im voraus!!


----------



## Tom_Green

I was bored.


Dubai now 
2264 points.

All skyscrapers with more than 40 floors who will be completed this year. 
1. Rose Tower 72fl. 300p.
2. Emirates Marina Serviced Apartments & Spa 59fl. 100p.
3. Park Place 56fl. 100p.
4. Le Reve 50fl. 100p.
5. Marina Heights Tower 55fl. 100p.
6. Number One Dubai Marina 54fl. 100p
7. Marina Crown 52fl. 100p.
8. Lake Terrace 40fl. 50p.
9. Burj Views Tower 3 40fl. 50p.
10. Nuaimi Tower 40fl. 50p.
11. Golden Sands Tower 43fl 50p.
12. Capital Tower 2 40fl. 50p.
13. Goldcrest Views 1 40fl. 50p.
14. Burj Views Tower 1 40 fl. 50p. 
15. Dalma Tower 40fl. 50p.
16. Al Yassat Tower 41fl. 50p.
17. The Residences Tower W3 41fl. 50p.
18. Damas Tower 1 49fl. 50p.
19. Concorde Tower 45fl. 50p.
20. Horizon Tower 45fl. 50p.

+ 1400 points from the JBR
------------------------------------------------
Dubai at the end of 2006.
5214 points.This would be rank 14.

I really think that Dubai will have rank 14 at the end of this year.
Of course there will be many more towers completed in Dubai but the other cities also building skyscrapers.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

well, i definitely to check the data
some wrong data has been entered for certain, e.g. concorde tower


----------



## fahed

174 highrises in dubai? R U Kidding me?


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ that is completed only + a lot of 12-20F buildings are missing for sure.


----------



## yusef

Dubai only has 174 completed highrise buildings??


----------



## DG

huh??


----------



## Tom_Green

yusef said:


> Dubai only has 174 completed highrise buildings??


Yes


----------



## Dubai-Lover

this number is pretty much correct
i might have missed a handful of high-rises

this number will increase dramatically though, there is a lot going on in al qusais and so on

hundreds of 12-20 floor buildings are coming up here, close to sharjah border


----------



## Stephan23

Place 35


----------



## Stephan23

Krazy said:


> changed to completed
> 
> number one dubai marina
> nuaimi
> 
> AND MD2
> 
> so add 151 points more to Dubai's tally




^^ THX a lot!!


----------



## Stephan23

Nuaimi Tower: 40 floors, height: 172m >> points: 50
Marina Diamond 2: 15 floors >> points: 1

Additional points: 51

Complete Towers: 199
Points now: 2.978
Place: 26

To go to Wuhan: 117 :master:


----------



## Stephan23

Also done??

The Residences (BDC) I only think to the 6 towers.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=103259&page=20
For the others ones we should open another thread!!

Say it earlier: The Monarch Hotel:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=103269&page=11

Marina Crown:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=108936&page=15

Manchester Tower:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=120521&page=3

Anyone should check this!!! :master:


----------



## Krazy

^^ none of those are completed.


----------



## Stephan23

Marina Sail??

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=122196&page=4

Thx for your work Krazy!!


----------



## Krazy

^^ Imre says not complete either


----------



## Imre

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217726

this one is ready , 1 point?

ohh noo 12-15 floors 1 point..


----------



## Imre

maybe next towers:

Marina Sail 
Marina Mansions
Dreams
Marina Crown (dec-jan)
Goldcrest 1 (feb-march)
Manchester Tower (march-april)
Marina Diamond 3 (april -june)
JBR (jan - feb) , (april-may)

everything is delay but this is good news for owners because rents are still going up


----------



## AltinD

Krazy said:


> ^^ none of those are completed.


The Residences Phase 1 (6 towers) were completed months before those Marina Towers "were".


----------



## Stephan23

^^Why are they still under construction than??

Change it!!!


----------



## malec

"change it *please*"


----------



## Stephan23

^^ Funny Guy!!


----------



## Krazy

AltinD said:


> The Residences Phase 1 (6 towers) were completed months before those Marina Towers "were".


wasnt talkin abt residences


----------



## Krazy

ok changed status to completed for residences phase 1... anything else?


----------



## Krazy

Dubai's moved up 4 places to 26


----------



## Stephan23

THX Krazy. We should open a new thread with 'The Residences Stage 3 Towers' in the forum!

The new complete towers are:

The Residences Tower W3, floors: 41, height: 135m, points: 50
The Residences Tower E2, floors: 34, height: 122m, points: 25
The Residences Tower W2, floors: 34, height: 115m, points: 25
The Residences Tower E1, floors: 29, height: 85m, points: 5
The Residences Tower W1, floors: 26, height: 76m, points: 5
The Residences Tower E3, floors: 24, height: 70m, points: 5

This means 115 additional points.

Complete Towers: 205
Points: 3.093
Place: 26

To go to Wuhan: Only 2 points!! kay:


----------



## smussuw

:lol: :lol: :nuts:


----------



## Krazy

Stephan cheering for Dubai on emporis


----------



## Stephan23

^^ Funny!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Krazy

Marina Crown - status changed to completed on emporis


----------



## Stephan23

:banana: 

*Marina Crown *

Floors: 53, height 207m >>> 100 additional points


Dubai now on place: *25* passes Wuhan
Points: *3.193*
Done Towers: *206*

Town at place 24 is Jakarta with 3.305 points :cheers:
112 points to go!


----------



## DUBAI

Just to be pedantic...

could we change the thread name to Emporis skyline ranking??

im really annoying...arent I.

25th in the eorld aint bad though!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Even better: 

"DUBAI: Emporis Skyline ranking" 


No pun intended ... or maybe yes


----------



## Krazy

According to these rankings, Dubai is third

http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html


----------



## Stephan23

^^:hm:


----------



## mohabta

Krazy said:


> According to these rankings, Dubai is third
> 
> http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html


and i think its beacuse they included the towers u/c into account , which makes dubai in the 3rd place ,, and if u notice abu dhabi is now 62nd after it was 94th


----------



## DUBAI

AltinD said:


> ^^ Even better:
> 
> "DUBAI: Emporis Skyline ranking"
> 
> 
> No pun intended ... or maybe yes


 Awesome!


----------



## Stephan23

What the hell!!!!!!

Dubai now has completed 265 towers!!!!!! 

I look to the complete section. Think they have change the title of all towers which completition date is 2006. Not right!!!!!!

The Burj View are not done, also Marina Quays!! ETC.....

What dumb boy did this??? :doh: :doh: :doh:

Link:
http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/ci/bu/sk/li/?id=100485&bt=9&ht=2&sro=1


----------



## smussuw

^^ very dumb boy indeed !!


----------



## Stephan23

Hope Krazy can set it back!!!

Wrote also to the website! 

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dubaiflo

Marina Quays :rofl:

completion 2008..

i love those delays.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

grrr
someone was playing there
JBR is fully completed there

damn, need to go through all of this again

this is a result of the stupid completion dates developers are publishing here!!!


----------



## Michiel

This was a bad update on Emporis. I changed Marina Quays and Burj Views back to U/C. There are probably more errors, like the JBR towers. Dubai had more than 180 buildings with a completion year of 2006, so it's a lot of work to check all these buildings.


----------



## docc

When do you guys think Dubai will be Number 1?


----------



## Stephan23

^^ Never!!! Hong Kong will be the No.1 forever!!

Michiel if you have change back the Marina Quays & the Burj Views, than these are the towers which are changed to done status!! :doh:

*Jumeirah Beach Residence (all towers)
*Shaiba Tower 1
*Shaiba Tower 2
*Saba Tower 2
*Manchester Star Tower 
*Unnamed Building on Plot C-008-008 (don't know what tower this is. Can't coose)
*Marina View Tower 1
*KG Tower 
*Marina Diamond 4 
*The Jewels Tower 1
*Shoreline Apartments (6 towers)
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

Maybe I forgot something. Krazy or Dubai-Lover can you please change back. THX a lot!!


----------



## Krazy

Stephan23 said:


> ^^ Never!!! Hong Kong will be the No.1 forever!!
> 
> Michiel if you have change back the Marina Quays & the Burj Views, than these are the towers which are changed to done status!! :doh:
> 
> *Jumeirah Beach Residence (all towers)
> *Shaiba Tower 1
> *Shaiba Tower 2
> *Saba Tower 2
> *Manchester Star Tower
> *Unnamed Building on Plot C-008-008 (don't know what tower this is. Can't coose)
> *Marina View Tower 1
> *KG Tower
> *Marina Diamond 4
> *The Jewels Tower 1
> *Shoreline Apartments (6 towers)
> hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
> 
> Maybe I forgot something. Krazy or Dubai-Lover can you please change back. THX a lot!!


All taken care of... what is the emporis building number for the unnamed tower?


----------



## Stephan23

^^ :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master:


----------



## Michiel

Thanks Krazy. We still have to change the year of completion for a lot of towers which should be completed in 2006. 

Does anybody have the status of the Festival city towers, I can't find a recent update here.


----------



## Stephan23

^^right!

Look here for Festival City

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=115418&page=18


----------



## Stephan23

A little question btw: In every other town towers are done the last 2 days. Does there the same happen as in Dubai?? Status change from u/c to done and that's not right. If not:

Dubai goes down to place 28.

But I believe the new done towers are not right!!! Anyone!!??
Maybe you can check it Krazy!!


----------



## Krazy

^^ there is nothing we can do about other cities. don't worry, JBR will be "done" soon. I would have changed the status of JBR towers to complete since according to emporis, they are. But I am not sure if all of them are structurally complete or if some of them still have cranes hooked up. So to avoid confusion, we will just wait till DP hands over the units to residents.


----------



## Michiel

I changed all JBR towers to 2007, because the handover mentioned in the Estithmaar letter. Most towers are almost completed, but looking at this photo some are still under construction:


----------



## Krazy

^^ only the 2 or 3 hotel towers


----------



## Stephan23

Dubai complete towers:

Towers: 209
Points: 3.200
Place: 27

That means 3 towers are still at done status! Which?

Think:
*Al Falasi Residence: floors 23
*Unnamed Building on Plot 319-282: floors 14
*The Icon: floors 14

^^maybe!!


----------



## Michiel

I think Al Falasi and The Icon are completed now. I can't find pictures of the unnamed building.


----------



## Krazy

^^ do u want to add this tower? 

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Real_Estate_Property/10095732.html


----------



## Michiel

^^
Should be a Damac proposal, as they always have the first of everything 

_The design is *a first for the UAE*, a considerable achievement considering many of the country's recently-launched developments. _


----------



## Stephan23

Picture of the Unnamed tower with 14 floors above:

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=427604


----------



## Stephan23

Sharjah, place 71 with 87 complete towers, points: 1.115

Are these towers really done??

*Al Ayaan Sharjah Gate Tower, 56f, 224m
*Al Ayaan Lulu Tower, 54f, 222m
*Bukkhamseen Tower, 51f, 192m
*Abbco Tower, 48f, 190m
*Ali Moosa Tower 1, 41f, 150m
*Malak Tower, 56f
*Blue Tower, 48f
.
.
.

Can't believe this is correct. Same shit as in the other cities going on here!!! :bash: :doh: hno:


----------



## Michiel

Ali Moosa Tower is done, but I have my doubts about the other towers. I haven't seen a lot of completed 50f towers on the updates from Imre or Saif. It's hard to get info from Sharjah though.

Picture from Saif, Ali Moosa Tower is the one on the right.


----------



## Stephan23

Krazy please change status at emporis. THX

New complete tower:

Marina Sail
Floors: 24
Points: 5

Complete Towers Dubai: 210
Points: 3.205
Place: 27


----------



## Krazy

^^ done


----------



## Stephan23

^^THX man. kay:

Anyone should check, which towers in Media City are done!! 
Mean all the 12 floor unnamed towers and little bigger ones!! THX


----------



## Stephan23

Krazy said:


> ^^ done


Why I can't see it?? :hm: hno:


----------



## AltinD

Does this building qualifies for 1 point?


----------



## Krazy

^ is it 12 floors or more?


----------



## dubaiflo

counting that roof top part it is 12F + G. and probably one basement also?


----------



## Stephan23

Defenetly: The status of Marina Sail hasn't changed!!

Krazy, please try again. THX


----------



## Krazy

^^ it's still displaying 'completed' for me


----------



## Stephan23

^^Finally I can see it kay:


----------



## Stephan23

??????? :hm: Dubai now has 3.105 points with 210 complete towers??

Anyone?? Krazy??!!


----------



## Imre

coming soon 

Marina Mansions
Manchester Tower
Goldcrest Views -Madina Tower
Yacht Bay Amlak 
Palladium 
Marina Diamond 3
Dreams or not


----------



## Stephan23

Don't forget JBR 

Ok, found it. It's the Millennium Tower.

Now emporis says, the tower has 59 floors (not 60) and a height of 285m.


----------



## TowerPower

Grr. Annoying how only one floor difference on Millennium can be equivalent to having 100 nineteen story towers disappear.


----------



## AltinD

Liberty Tower in SZR is done. No scafolding and only interiour fitting work's going on.


----------



## Imre

Monarch Hotel seems ready , they are already advertising same places for offices


----------



## AltinD

^^ Is not yet ready. There are parts of the facade still missing, especially on the lateral fin covered in brown tiles. Landscaping of the aerea progressing fast though.


----------



## Krazy

changed status of liberty tower to completed


----------



## Stephan23

Liberty Tower:

Floors: 35
Add. points: 25

Dubai points: 3.130
Place: 27

To go to place 26, Honolulu: 193


----------



## BigDreamer

The emporis ranking system is so retarded.. who ever came up with it is a moron.. they should do it by adding up hight / floorcount or even better.. the volume of the tower that it occupies ... any of these is a better alternative than this stupid point system ...


----------



## Stephan23

Think floors are better than height. :hm:


----------



## Julito-dubai

Honululu would be easy to beat. Is JBR already counted or not? would give Dubai a huge boost in the rankings


----------



## Stephan23

No it isn't. But soon. Also some Jumeirah Lakes Towers will be ready soon.


----------



## Face81

Stephan23 said:


> No it isn't. But soon. Also some Jumeirah Lakes Towers will be ready soon.


Hey Stephan!

Look at what I found.This will make you very happy 

http://www.ultrapolisproject.com/ultrapolis_017.htm

I am sure you will be VERY happy with my find  Enjoy!!!! :banana:


----------



## Stephan23

It's only the SSP diagram. But THX


----------



## Stephan23

:doh: :doh: :doh: hno: hno: hno: 

OK, :bash: Dubai now has 3.530 points & place 24 with 212 complete towers.

*WRONG!!!!!!!*


1.) They say, Rose tower is done! Defenetly not!! These are 300 points.

*Can you please change back Krazy!!??*

2.) They say, Millennium Tower now has 62 floors. That mean 100 points plus

If the 62 floors of Millennium Tower are right, then we should have:

Towers: 211
Place: 27
Points: 3.230

Maybe you can do it Krazy. THX Stephan:cheers:


----------



## AltinD

Millenium Tower DOES NOT have 62 floors. The last floor was market 58 and if it has a Mezzanine floor, the total will be 60, if not then just 59 (G+58).


----------



## Stephan23

Anyone should check!! Who did this??? :hm: hno: :doh:


----------



## Naz UK

Clearly satan himself.


----------



## DUBAI

This is an insult on the highest level..

I call for a mass boycott of all products and services rendered by emporis.

someflag buring wouldnt go amis either.


----------



## Krazy

time to change the status of the 36 residential JBR towers on emporis :cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

Great idea!! kay: Have you set back the status of Rose and Millennium??


----------



## Stephan23

^^247 towers done. So I think you have changed Rose back.


----------



## Krazy

^^ yes


----------



## Stephan23

^^THX a lot!! kay: :master:


----------



## Stephan23

OK, what we will see in a few days (if also Millennium Tower changed back - can't see it at the moment):

*+ Towers: The hole Jumeirah Beach Residence:*
JBR Area A Tower A04, 54 floors
JBR Area B Tower B01, 54 floors
JBR Area B Tower B03 T01, 54 floors
JBR Area C Tower C07, 54 floors
JBR Area C Tower C09 T02, 52 floors
JBR Area C Tower C06 T03, 49 floors
JBR Area C Tower C09 T03, 49 floors
JBR Area C Tower C02 T01, 48 floors
JBR Area B Tower B06 T02, 46 floors
JBR Area C Tower C02 T02, 46 floors
JBR Area C Tower C03, 46 floors
JBR Area D Tower D01 T01, 46 floors
JBR Area C Tower C08, 45 floors
JBR Area A Tower A01, 42 floors
JBR Area B Tower B04 T02, 41 floors
JBR Area A Tower A02, 40 floors
JBR Area A Tower A03.2, 40 floors
JBR Area B Tower B07 T01, 40 floors
JBR Area D Tower D01 T03, 40 floors
JBR Area B Tower B07 T03, 39 floors
JBR Area B Tower B07 T02, 38 floors
JBR Area C Tower C06 T06, 38 floors
JBR Area C Tower C01 T03, 37 floors
JBR Area B Tower B02, 36 floors
JBR Area B Tower B06 T01, 36 floors
JBR Area C Tower C09 T01, 34 floors
JBR Area B Tower B03 T02, 33 floors
JBR Area D Tower D02 T01, 33 floors
JBR Area C Tower C06 T01.1, 31 floors
JBR Area D Tower D01 T02, 27 floors
JBR Area D Tower D02 T02, 26 floors
JBR Area B Tower B05 T02, 24 floors
JBR Area B Tower B05 T01, 23 floors
JBR Area A Tower A03.1, 22 floors
JBR Area B Tower B04 T01, 22 floors
JBR Area C Tower C06 TO1.2, 17 floors

That means *1.481 *additional points to 3.130
Towers done: *247*
Points: *4.611*
Place: *18*

Next town at place 17 is Moscow with 5.220 points.
To go at the moment 609 points.

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers2: :cheers2:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Don't be ridiculous :nuts:


----------



## Michiel

They should add extra categories for Dubai. When Burj Dubai is completed it only gets 600 points, while it deserves 1000 at least  .


----------



## Krazy

Stephan23 said:


> OK, what we will see in a few days ...can't see it at the moment


can see it now.. 

points: 4,711
buildings: 247 
place: 18


----------



## Stephan23

I too, that mean Millennium Tower hasn't changed.


----------



## DiscoPiratePolarBear

european said:


> That thing is wrong, How the **** london has more points then dubai? London is on 24 and dubai has ranked 35th. London hardly has any skyscrapers and i know it for a fact that dubai has way more skyscrapers then london.



London has hundreds of 12-15 floored buildings that is why it is so high.

I know what you mean, another 5 years when the construction boom is complete and the skyline should look like this:










:cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

Next tower done!! (only change it Krazy)

Tower: Marina Mansions
Floors: 30 
Height: 136m
Additional points: 25
--------------------------------------------------

Towers complete: 248
Points: 4.736
Place: 18

To go to Moscow 555.


----------



## Stephan23

So, Marina Mansions status isn't changed at the moment.

But:

Complete Towers: 248
Points: 4.712
Place: 18

Don't know which tower?? :hm: Must be a 12-19 floor one!


----------



## mikering

is it me or hong kong is impossible to pass? amazing 121K of points .. so dense


----------



## Adi-Romania(Boston)

Ok guys im at emporis but cant see where you guys found this ranking. have a link?

NM i found it, had to dig through.


----------



## Stephan23

http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/


----------



## Krazy

updated the status to "completed" for marina mansions and manchester tower.. is there anything else that needs to be updated?


----------



## Imre

Monarch Hotel
Madina Tower
Marina Diamond 3 (soon)
Goldcrest Views (soon)

and after maybe..

Yacht Bay
The Palladium
Park Place


----------



## Krazy

^^ Thanks Imre. 

Monarch Hotel and Madina Tower status changed to completed.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

we should also very very soon change jbr to completed because they are just finishing the new roads and entrance areas


----------



## Emirati_Girl

Guys, there is something strange about the Website ..

http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/


I can see Dubai in the list That's OK..

But why Sharjah in the list, but not abu Dhabi ..??!! Anyone knows?


----------



## Imre

Dubai-Lover said:


> we should also very very soon change jbr to completed because they are just finishing the new roads and entrance areas


Yes, JBR almost finished , just the middle section(next to Al Fattan Towers) has some problems , , there is still lot of scaffolding on the highest floors, nothing happening there for a long time...


----------



## vimto

the dubai area 3,885 km² is one of the biggest in the list after big australian and chinese ones...... i know for dxb theyre calculating all the emirate size, but for others what r they counting, provinces, or the built-up parts of the city itself which means it can grow in size if it sprawled?

makati is 27 km², ??

how do i know the built up part of dxb?


----------



## Stephan23

So now:

New towers:
*Marina Mansions: 30F, 136m - 25 points
*Manchester Tower: 31F - 25 points
*The Monarch Hotel: 40F+34F, 160m+143m - 50+25 points
*Madina Tower: 34F - 25 points

Complete Towers now: 253
Points: 4.862
Place: 18

Next town on place 17 is Moscow with 5.299 points (437)


----------



## Stephan23

Whats with the Festival City Towers?? They're done or not??!!


----------



## Naz UK

September completion.


----------



## Krazy

^^ Did I just see a *normal* post from you?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

updated lots of stuff at emporis


----------



## AltinD

Krazy said:


> ^^ Did I just see a *normal* post from you?


I've seen a couple of others too. It seams he honoured his pledge to post more "normal" and less sarcastic staff, if he finally finds that sandwich bread he was looking for.


----------



## Nadirss

Emirati_Girl said:


> Guys, there is something strange about the Website ..
> 
> http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/
> 
> 
> I can see Dubai in the list That's OK..
> 
> But why Sharjah in the list, but not abu Dhabi ..??!! Anyone knows?


You are right..how come Sharjah is on the list but not Abu Dhabi?? Abu Dhabi is booming too!


----------



## Stephan23

Something has happen on emporis. Think it was the update by Dubai-Lover.

Park Place is done kay: and some never built are delete. Can't see all the changes at the moment.

What I can see is this: http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/ci/bu/sk/?id=100485

This means 15 additional towers


----------



## Stephan23

Here we go:

1.)Park Place, 56F, 234m - 100 points
2.)2N Tower, 32F - 25 points
3.)Al Marikhi Tower, 21F - 5 points
4.)Unnamed Residential Tower (maybe), 20F - 5 points
Link: http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/bu/?id=area125145blocknewresidentialtower-dubai-unitedarabemirates
5.)Dubai Silicon Oasis Headquaters, 16F - 1 point
6.)Unnamed Building on Plot C-003-022, 15F - 1 point
Link: http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/bu/?id=unnamedbuildingonplotc003022-dubai-unitedarabemirates
7.)--------- 
8.)StarBoutique Clock Tower, 13F - 1 point
9.)Flora Park Hotel Apartments, 13F - 1 point
10.)Unnamed Building on Plot C-006-001, 13F - 1 point
Link: http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/bu/?id=unnamedbuildingonplotc006001-dubai-unitedarabemirates
11.)Shoreline Apartments Al Hallawi, 12F - 1 point
12.)Shoreline Apartments Al Basri, 12F - 1 point
13.)Shoreline Apartments Al Khushkar, 12F - 1 point
14.)Shoreline Apartments Al Tamr, 12F - 1 point
15.)Shoreline Apartments Al Haseer, 12F - 1 point

If I'm correct, than this means 146 additional points.

Done Towers: 267
Points: 5.007
Place: 18

To go to Moscow (17)with 5.313 points at the moment 306 points!! 

Cheers :cheers2: :cheers2:

www.emporis.com/ge/bu/sk/st/sr/


----------



## germantower

Whats with the status of the jumeirah beach residences.On the latest pics which i have seen of them they look finished to me.Maybe the angle trick me but i am sure that the cranes are gone from them??????!!!!!!!!!!

How many points have them?

Or are the points still added????


----------



## Stephan23

Look one page before. It's done!!


----------



## Stephan23

This isn't the Dubai banner. Look at this link!!

www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/?id=100485


----------



## Krazy

changed the status of MD3 to complete


----------



## Stephan23

^^ You're doing a great job Krazy!!:banana: 

*Marina Diamond 3:*

Floors: 15
Additional points: 1

*Dubai now:*

Towers done: 268
Points: 5.008
Place: 18

To go to Moscow: 320


----------



## coth

Dubai won't overpass Moscow.  There are some 20000 highrises. First place should be occupied by San Paolo, where are over 49000 highrises. Shanghai and Beijing are also among the top. There are over 20000 highrises in both of them.


----------



## Stephan23

In Dubai are almost all buildings included which are done. I can't speak for the other cities like Moscow or Shanghai ??? :hm:


----------



## coth

Indeed. From Moscow, San Paulo, Beijing and Shanghai only few percents are entered to Emporis db.


----------



## Stephan23

How's about Hongkong??


----------



## coth

It's not so big city


----------



## Stephan23

No it isn't  :lol:


----------



## coth

It isn't. The entire agglomeration, which includes Kowloon is just 7mln. Most of highrise commieblocks are located in Kowloon. Yes, HK practice very tall commieblock types 40-50f. So they are taller, while population is much lower in HK itself. So number of buildings is much lower.


----------



## Tom_Green

It`s just the emporis ranking. 

But there is a true thing: Dubai has more completed skyscrapers than Dallas or Miami. I think all skyscrapers from this American cities are listed on Emporis.

And Dubai is among the top 5 cities in the world with the most skyscrapers over 200m


----------



## Dubai-Lover

not to forget all the towers which are coming up in the new area behind mall of the emirates

another area with major development of mid-rises is the al qusais and al nahda area

hundreds of new buildings there
it's far away from beautiful architecture but all big cities have districts like this

these areas mentioned i haven't covered at all
however, towers there don't have names and construction started within the last few months only

limited number of buildings are completed already


----------



## Adrian Smith fan

i wonder how the Burj Dubai will effect that list


----------



## Krazy

Latest completed tower: Yacht Bay - 18 floors - 1 point


----------



## Stephan23

^^ Thx Krazy.

Dubai now:

Done Towers: 269
Points: 5.009
Place: 18

To go to Moscow: 327 points


----------



## Krazy

Latest completed tower: KG Tower - 20 floors - 5 points


----------



## Stephan23

^^Cool!! :master: 

Done towers: 270
Points: 5.014
Place: 18

To go to Moscow: 322 points!


----------



## Imre

how many points the JBR?


----------



## Krazy

^^ 1,481


----------



## Imre

that coming soon,

2-3 towers are still not ready ,next to Al Fattan Towers .


----------



## Dubai-Lover

only the hotels are still under construction
namely the moevenpick, rotana, sharaf protea


----------



## Stephan23

Imre said:


> that coming soon,
> 
> 2-3 towers are still not ready ,next to Al Fattan Towers .



The whole JBR is already added!! 

What towers could be next?? Maybe in the Tecom area? Dennis??!!


----------



## Imre

Dubai-Lover said:


> only the hotels are still under construction
> namely the moevenpick, rotana, sharaf protea


I know , but there is still 2-3 towers are not ready , some scaffolding still there and they are painting the roof now...


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

*towers list*

1-al seef tower III 
2-al sahab 2 
3-al yass tower 
4-al seef tower 
5-al fattan marine tower 
6-ary marina view 
7-anbar tower 
8-al shera tower 
9-arno tower 
10-bay side 
11-business tower 
12-bays water 
13-au tower 
14-bonnington tower 
15-b2b tower 
16-burj dubai 
17-burj etisalat 
18-churchill tower 
19-concord tower 
20-champion tower 
21-dubai star tower 
22-dubai gate 1 
23- ==== ==== 2 
24-dubai arch 
25-dec tower 
26-evecutive hights 
27-excutive towers 
28-elite tower 
29-fortune tower 
30-global lake view 
31-gold crest view 1 
32-==== ==== ==== 2 
33-german tower 
34-golf tower 
35-green lakes tower 
36-hamza tower 
37-hds tower 
38-horison tower 
39-burj al alam 
40-icon tower 
41-iris blue 
42-i&m tower 
43-ivory tower 
44-infinty tower 
45-jumeirah bay x2 
46-======== === x3 
47-jumeirah business center 
48-jumeirah bay 
49-jumeirah beach residence 
50-kg tower 
51-indigo icon 
52-libery tower 
53-lake point 
54-le reve 
55-la resdince del mar 
56-laguna tower 
57-lake view 
58-lake shore tower 
59-lake terrace 
60-marina crown 
61-madina tower 
62-mag 214 tower 
63-mag 218 tower 
64-marina dimond 1 
65-====== ====== 2 
66-====== ====== 3 
67-====== ====== 4 
68-====== ====== 5 
69-====== ====== 6 
70-marina terrace 
71-marina wharf 
72-marina pinnacle 
73-metro tower 
74-nili tower 
75-new dubai gate 1 
76-O2 residence 
77-one lake plaza 
78-ocean hights 
79-primses tower 
80-paloma x2 
81-paloma x3 
82-regal tower 
83-rose tower 
84-summit tower 
85-sheffiled tower 
86-sky tower 
87-south ridge 
88-saba tower 
89-majara tower 2 
90-swiss tower 
91-saba twin tower 
92-the dome toewr 
93-the cube tower 
94-the palladium tower 
95-the binary tower 
96-the skyscrapper tower 
97-the waves 
98-trident grand risedince 
99-trident water front 
100-the centrium 
101-the jewels tower 
102-the links 
103-the gemini tower 
104-the residence 
105-the aspect tower 
106-the icon 
107-v3 tower 
108-world trade center risedince 
109-palace tower 
110-manchester tower 
111-eden garden tower 
112-armada tower 
113-wind tower 
114-tiffany tower 
115-wadi tower 
116-yacht bay 
117-the avenue tower 
118-park island towers 
119-panoramic tower 
120-nikkio tower 
121-miramar tower 
122-jumeirah lake center
123-gold crest view 2 
124-gargash tower 
125-alareifi tower 
126-al durrah 
127-time place tower 
128-waterfront tower 
129-the torch tower 
130-the cascades 
131-tamweel tower 
132-supreme tower 
133-sky gardens 
134-hexagon 
135-the light house 
136-shatha tower 
137-princess tower 
138-park towers 
139-roshanna tower 
140-pacific tower 
141-one central park 
143-muaimi tower 
144-najad tower 
145-municipaltiy tower 
146-movinpick dubai pearl 
147-marina scape 
148-marina view tower 
150-marina tower 
151-marina sail tower 
152-marina residence 
153-marina quays 
154-marina hights tower 
155-manchester star tower 
156-manchester plaza 
157-liwa hights 
158-liberty house 
159-lake city tower 
160-la rivira tower 
161 khalid al attar tower 
162-img tower 
163-golden sands tower 
164-flamingo tower 
165-falcon tower 
166-fairways residnce 
167-emirates hotel tower 
168-eft tower 
169-exctive tower 
170-emarites crown 
171-damas tower 
172-dalma tower 
173-burj dubai lake hotel 
174-bsi tower 
175-arisha marina tower 
176-al salam tecom tower 
177-al mulla tower 
178-al mankool tower 
179-al marsa tower 
180-alrifaa tower 
181-al rostomani tower 
182-alshera tower 
183-al waleed paradise tower 
184-al yassat tower 
185-burj views 
186-dreams tower 
187-bright start tower 
188-bay side residence 
189-ary digital tower

*plz guyz anyone list the number of each tower which one is finished and how many points for each one thnxxxx ( not an obligatory:nuts: )*


----------



## Imre

these are have chance in this year ,not for the handover but the structure could be complete:

Dubai Marina:

Unnamed building , next to the Jewels ( ready)

maybe from September-October:

Marina Diamond 4 
Marina Promenade (6 towers)
Marina View Towers
Marina Diamond 5
The Jewels
Gargash and Roshana
Emirates Marina Serv Apts
Dreams
Lootah Complex



JLT:

Goldcrest Views
MAG214
Indigo Tower
Al Shera
Fortune Tower
Green Lakes ( 3 towers)
Lake Terrace
Saba 1
Lake City
Lake Plaza 
Almas Tower
U plot ( 3 towers)


SZR

Sheraton(Golden Sands)
Rose Rotana
Damas 1-2
Etisalat 2

Anything else ?


----------



## Imre

forgot The Palladium (JLT)


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

^^ thnx imre but wut bout the otherz??!


----------



## Stephan23

Imre said:


> these are have chance in this year ,not for the handover but the structure could be complete:
> 
> Dubai Marina:
> 
> Unnamed building , next to the Jewels ( ready)
> 
> maybe from September-October:
> 
> Marina Diamond 4
> Marina Promenade (6 towers)
> Marina View Towers
> Marina Diamond 5
> The Jewels
> Gargash and Roshana
> Emirates Marina Serv Apts
> Dreams
> Lootah Complex
> 
> 
> 
> JLT:
> 
> Goldcrest Views
> MAG214
> Indigo Tower
> Al Shera
> Fortune Tower
> Green Lakes ( 3 towers)
> Lake Terrace
> Saba 1
> Lake City
> Lake Plaza
> Almas Tower
> U plot ( 3 towers)
> 
> 
> SZR
> 
> Sheraton(Golden Sands)
> Rose Rotana
> Damas 1-2
> Etisalat 2
> 
> Anything else ?



The South Ridge should be ready in this year.
Also the Dubai Festival City towers.


----------



## Tom_Green

Does nobody know how tall Al Sahab Tower 1 is?

A correction on Emporis
The Shaiba Towers are still under construction but the completition date is 2006


----------



## Stephan23

Any new done towers?? 

Maybe the Festival City ones!!!!


----------



## Krazy

Latest completed tower on emporis: Emirates Marina Serviced Apartments & Spa


----------



## Stephan23

Emirates Marina Serviced Apartments & Spa:

Floors: 59
Height: 254m
Points: 100

Dubai now:

Towers done: 271
Points: 5.114
Place: 18
To go to Moscow (17): 230


----------



## Stephan23

New complete towers:

1.)Four Points Sheraton Hotel: Floors: 42, Height: 166m
2.)Angsana Hotel & Suites 1 (Damas Tower 1): Floors: here 50 at emporis 49

What's correct??!!

Krazy can you please update the status and does anyone know something about the floor height of Angsana Hotel & Suites??

THX


----------



## Krazy

Latest completed towers on emporis:

Four Points Sheraton Hotel
Angsana Hotel & Suites 1
Rose Tower


----------



## Stephan23

THX a lot Krazy. 

1.)Four Points Sheraton Hotel, 42 floors, 166m, 50 points
2.)Angsana Hotel & Suites 1, 49 floors (at emporis), 50 points
3.)Rose Tower, 72 floors, 333m, 300 points :nuts:

That means 400 + points

Dubai now: 

Done towers: 274
Points: 5.514
Place: 16

Dubai passes Moscow and Rio de Janeiro.

To go to place 15 (Kuala Lumpur) 49 points!

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## BigDreamer

^^ I just cant understand what's the excitement all about ?! why does it matter how many points Dubai has, the Emporis counting system is fundamentally wrong ! 

Just think about it for a second, a 59 floor tower worth 100 points, and a 60 floor tower is worth 200 points !! one extra floor is worth 100 points >< this is just plain stupid.


----------



## TowerPower

^^ It all averages out in the end the more towers you have.


----------



## djamel05

Stephan23 said:


> THX a lot Krazy.
> 
> 1.)Four Points Sheraton Hotel, 42 floors, 166m, 50 points
> 2.)Angsana Hotel & Suites 1, 49 floors (at emporis), 50 points
> 3.)Rose Tower, 72 floors, 333m, 300 points :nuts:
> 
> That means 400 + points
> 
> Dubai now:
> 
> Done towers: 274
> Points: 5.514
> Place: 16
> 
> Dubai passes Moscow and Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> To go to place 15 (Kuala Lumpur) 49 points!
> 
> :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:



I don't see Emporis being updated with these figures. Can these be forwarded to Emporis editors to update Dubai ranking


----------



## joobn

yeah but who the hell builds a 59 storey tower... duh!


----------



## BigDreamer

^^ why on earth not ? the Angsana Hotel & Suites 1 tower that was just added has 49 floors, so its worth 50 pts, if it had that one more floor, it would be worth 100 pts.

@TowerPower. 
Because they decided to increment them by such a huge number. you will need a very large number of towers of 40+ floors for them to "average out". since most towers on that site is in the range of 20-30 floors; that wont happen. 

A much more "fair" system would've been to simply add the floors up, or perhaps use Fibonacci numbers to give towers much more points per extra floor to put more emphasis on height.


----------



## TowerPower

^^ It's true that a point system based on a floor for floor basis would be better, but it might be just a little too complicated. I know it doesn't make sense instinctively but with say 10+ towers in each category, everything averages out. I still wish they just add one more floor though.


----------



## Stephan23

And I still always can't see it !!! :bash:


----------



## Stephan23

Stephan23 said:


> THX a lot Krazy.
> 
> 1.)Four Points Sheraton Hotel, 42 floors, 166m, 50 points
> 2.)Angsana Hotel & Suites 1, 49 floors (at emporis), 50 points
> 3.)Rose Tower, 72 floors, 333m, 300 points :nuts:
> 
> That means 400 + points
> 
> Dubai now:
> 
> Done towers: 274
> Points: 5.514
> Place: 16
> 
> Dubai passes Moscow and Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> To go to place 15 (Kuala Lumpur) 49 points!
> 
> :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:



Now it's on air!! kay:


----------



## Krazy

we jumped 18 places in little over a year.. not bad


----------



## [email protected]

BigDreamer said:


> ^^ I just cant understand what's the excitement all about ?! why does it matter how many points Dubai has, the Emporis counting system is fundamentally wrong !



Neither can I. More than anything else the ranking is completely inaccurate. For example they have just 1000 buildings of over 12 floors listed for Shanghai, while in reality Shanghai has like 25,000! of those!!!

And a ranking makes little sense if you have listed all the buildings of some cities (like Chicago or New York) but have only listed like 4% of the buildings in other cities like Shanghai!


----------



## Naz UK

Does Shanghai really have 25,000 buildings over 12 floors? Holy shyte.


----------



## zelterheist

when will it enter top 10? and harder hurdle, top 5?


----------



## Tom_Green

zelterheist said:


> when will it enter top 10? and harder hurdle, top 5?


I think we have to wait until some skyscrapers from the tallest block are completed.

Dubai will be in the top 5 when the tallest block is completed.


----------



## Julito-dubai

if only all skyscrapers along the creek (dubai towers, d1) plus all towers on szr, bd downtown are finished dubai would already be no. 3 right before new york. and i mean only the skyscrapers we know by now and not what we do not know like those other towers in the Lagoons for example....

would be another 10,000 points or so....


----------



## BigDreamer

How come Abu Dhabi is no where on that list ???, i can find Sharjah !! but no Abu Dhabi !


----------



## Dubai_Boy

BigDreamer said:


> How come Abu Dhabi is no where on that list ???, i can find Sharjah !! but no Abu Dhabi !


There Arent any buildings in AbuDhabi, thats a good enough reason. !


----------



## Imre

Stephan23 said:


> Don't forget at the next towers:
> 
> Festival City Towers (these should be done by now, Imre can you check?)


Marsa (Harbour) Plaza and Intercontinental Hotel are ready


----------



## Stephan23

^^
Thx man. Krazy, can you change it also??


----------



## Krazy

^^ done, that's 25+25=50 more points ... need one 30 floors tower to go past Beijing


----------



## zelterheist

alright on an unrelated note can someone direct me to some great shots of various dubai skylines not just SZR skyline in this forum. provide the links plz. sorry i dont know where the great quality hi resolution skyline pics are?


----------



## Stephan23

Thx Krazy, you can see it here

http://www.emporis.com/ge/bu/sk/st/sr/


----------



## Imre

next completed:

Marina View Towers

we should change the status, today they removed the board as well.

+ Marina Diamond 5


----------



## Krazy

^^ but there is still scaffolding on MV Towers in your latest pics


----------



## Imre

yes it was there but 2 hours before I didnt see.

Ok, I will check tomorrow again.


----------



## Stephan23

Imre said:


> next completed:
> 
> Marina View Towers
> 
> we should change the status, today they removed the board as well.
> 
> + Marina Diamond 5




Imre said ready, please change status Krazy!! Thx


----------



## Imre

yes, I saw today.


----------



## Krazy

done.. 6 more points for Dubai.


----------



## Stephan23

^^Why 6??

Ou, you don't change Marina Diamond 5.

This are 5 additional points!!
Can you please change it also??!! Thx


----------



## Stephan23

14 points to go to Peking!!!


----------



## Naz UK

Let's beat Beijing first, we can worry about Peking later.


----------



## weltmeister

^^beijing is peking.
congratulations to dubai for making it so high up in this list (though the utitlity is dubious)! can i ask where do you regulars to uae foresee dubai reach in this list after the boom in construktion is over?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Thank you for pointing out to Naz (and others) that Beijing is Peking. :yes:


----------



## Naz UK

Amazing. You learn something everyday on this forum. 

Also, I think Mumbai should not be underestimated in these rankings, I believe they have like 2000 high-rises on the go, second only to Bombay, in India.


----------



## Hollie Maea

^^ Also, with all these new developments, let us not forget the speed with which Guangzhou is overtaking Canton in the rankings.


----------



## TowerPower

I heard Dub'ay could be passing Peiking.


----------



## Imre

Rang Stadt Einwohner Fläche Gebäude² Punkte³ 
1. Hong Kong 6,943,600 1,001 km² 7,675 122,182 
2. New York City 8,214,426 800 km² 5,576 36,607 
3. Seoul 10,331,244 616 km² 2,871 16,558 
4. Chicago 2,833,321 589 km² 1,062 16,103 
5. Singapur 4,351,400 685 km² 3,769 14,428 
6. Shanghai 9,145,711 6,639 km² 946 13,605 
7. São Paulo 11,016,703 1,523 km² 4,953 13,496 
8. Bangkok 7,587,882 1,569 km² 747 11,787 
9. Tokyo 8,130,408 621 km² 2,762 11,594 
10. Guangzhou 6,560,500 7,434 km² 474 9,654 
11. Toronto 2,503,281 630 km² 1,711 7,664 
12. Chongqing 6,300,000 82,403 km² 524 7,469 
13. Shenzhen 1,245,000 2,020 km² 350 6,530 
14. Peking 7,746,519 16,808 km² 866 5,815 
*15. Dubai 1,241,000 3,885 km² 286 5,801 *

will be overtaking soon Peking and Shenzhen as well.

Rose Rotana Tower?


----------



## BigDreamer

^^ thought that was already recorded as complete on emporis?!


----------



## Stephan23

^^Yes it is!! 

Krazy can you please change the status of 

Marina Diamond 4
Marina Diamond 5

Thx

This means 10 add. points!!


----------



## Krazy

done


----------



## Naz UK

Will Dubai ever beat Hong Kong? It's depressing to think it's so far behind. We should all build 12 story towers just to help Dubai get ahead on Emporis. It's the least we can do.


----------



## Stephan23

^^ Not really, a 12 storey tower means 1 point.
You have to build a lot 

^^^^ THX for your work Krazy


----------



## Naz UK

Ok, just thinking out aloud..is there anyway the Emporis system can be cheated? Discreetly? I dunno..how about we have som1 on the inside (on the payroll of course) who can bump the figures up to get it closer to Hong Kong? Or..how about we double count some buildings by using the Arabic names, e.g. Emirates Marina Serviced Apartments and then a seperate listing for Al-Marsa? We can also "mis-count" some high-rises over-ambitiously or count some towers from the basement floors. It's not cheating, its just creative mathematics.


----------



## Michiel

Several smaller high-rise buildings at Dubai Media City are probably completed. For example these three:

Unnamed Building on Plot C-005-025
Unnamed Building on Plot C-005-028
Unnamed Building on Plot C-006-001


----------



## Tom_Green

Naz UK said:


> Will Dubai ever beat Hong Kong? It's depressing to think it's so far behind. We should all build 12 story towers just to help Dubai get ahead on Emporis. It's the least we can do.


Don`t you have any faith in Dubai? 
Dubai can be on top. It`s just a matter of will and time. 

I want to seee Dubai taking step by step. Beeing under the top 15 is a great. I think noone thought that Dubai will have so many skyscrapers 10 years ago.


----------



## weltmeister

naz uk likes to make inane comments from time to time


----------



## Naz UK

Well blow me down! I'm positively flabbergasted at your remark. I have a genuine concern for Dubai''s, er, point score thing, on the Emporis thingamebob, OK!


----------



## Imre

Stephan23 said:


> ^^ Not really, a 12 storey tower means 1 point.
> You have to build a lot
> 
> ^^^^ THX for your work Krazy


you should move to Dubai and counting the completed towers of Al Barsha and the TECOM area


----------



## BigDreamer

Is JBR done on emporis ??? for some reason i cant find them ... 
uhh.. i am always having problems using this site ...


----------



## Naz UK

Yeah, I think its under the "Communism" menu.


----------



## AltinD

^^ It's called "Commieblocks" :bash:


----------



## Naz UK

Of course, but the ideology is Communism. :bash:


----------



## AltinD

Michiel said:


> Those 4 office blocks at Jebel Ali are only connected by a class wall?


Yes, and it seams is only for shading.


----------



## Michiel

^must be a *g*lass wall of course.

I don't think that those buildings are on Emporis yet.


----------



## djamel05

Emporis point system is based on the fact that the tallest building has only 110 floors. This is why it adds 100 points for each 10 new floors for buildings above 50 floors. 

*I propose to lobby Emporis to change their system to accommodate Burj Dubai as it will have 160+ floors. It is unfair that it will treated as a mere 100 floor building. I wish that our friends who are editors in Emporis to help in this.*

For the others, the following is the Emporis point system:

Points per Building
12..19 floors = 1 point
20..29 floors = 5 points
30..39 floors = 25 points
40..49 floors = 50 points
50..59 floors = 100 points
60..69 floors = 200 points
70..79 floors = 300 points
80..89 floors = 400 points
90..99 floors = 500 points
100+ floors = 600 points

Regards,


----------



## Imre

UNNAMED TOWER, 40F ? (DMC) (next to Dubai Pearl) done

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217416&page=3


----------



## Stephan23

If it's not done yet, can you please change it at emporis Michiel????

Here is the right tower link I think:

Link:
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=unknowntower-dubai-unitedarabemirates
another 50 points for Dubai!! kay:

Thx


----------



## Michiel

@Imre

Is it really completed? Your last photo is just two weeks old and a lot of facade elements were missing.


----------



## Imre

yes, I see every day minumum 4 times


----------



## Michiel

Okay, changed to completed.


----------



## Imre

Michiel said:


> @Imre
> 
> Is it really completed? Your last photo is just two weeks old and a lot of facade elements were missing.


believe or not  last 2 weeks were really fast there

14/December/2007

UNNAMED TOWER, 40F ? (DMC) (next to Dubai Pearl)


----------



## Michiel

^Impressive speed, thanks for the photos.


----------



## Stephan23

Do we have the Etisalat Tower 2, 33F Com, 185m (SZR) added?


----------



## Michiel

Yes:

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=etisalattower2-dubai-unitedarabemirates


----------



## Stephan23

Now 300 done towers at emporis!! 

Which???


----------



## Michiel

^I changed:
The Links
Golf Towers
BinHendi Tower



These buildings are under construction and have 2007 as year of completion in the database:
The Residences Stage 3 (12 towers)
Green Lakes (3 towers)
World Trade Centre Residence
Saba Tower 2+3
Shaiba Tower 1+2
Sentinel Tower 1+2
Millenium Towers Hotel
Gargash Tower
Millenium Towers Residence

I'm not sure about these, the rest is moved to 2008.


----------



## Stephan23

Now are 301 towers done??

What tower is it??


----------



## Stephan23

Golf Towers here: 30+30
Golf Towers at emporis: 26+31

What's right??


----------



## Michiel

Stephan23 said:


> Now are 301 towers done??
> 
> What tower is it??


This one, see Imre's update.



Stephan23 said:


> Golf Towers here: 30+30
> Golf Towers at emporis: 26+31
> 
> What's right??


On this photo they don't seem to have the same height:


----------



## Stephan23

Do we have new ones??


----------



## Imre

Green Lakes Towers ( 3 towers), JLT ,S plot

It seems ready for me.


----------



## Stephan23

Ou cool, should we change the status?? 

This means 75 x-tra points to Dubai!! mg:


----------



## Imre

good luck Stephan23 can you repost?

21/January/2008

TECOM from the Dubai Jewel Tower


----------



## Imre

few towers here

21/January/2008

MOE, Al Barsha from the Dubai Jewel Tower


----------



## Stephan23

Hey Michiel, maybe you can do it!! :nuts:

Börsencrash in Deutschland, ich bin fürs erste bedient!!!


----------



## Krazy

Green Lakes updated on Emporis

75 more points for Dubai taking the total to 6,044.


----------



## Stephan23

Next done tower is:

World Trade Centre Residence!!

Please change status on emporis. THX


----------



## Imre

Fortune Tower, JLT ?


----------



## Stephan23

^^Don't know?? Really done??

What's with all these towers in the Media City - esp. the small ones??!!


----------



## Imre

just see the last pics of Fortune Tower,maybe.

Al Sofouh Towers also look good ,today I saw scaffolding there but I think they just repairing something , the main structure done


----------



## bizzybonita

imre your'e post #342 that twin tower low rise is ( alzahraa hospital ) close to interchange 4


----------



## Imre

yes, I see but I avoid that area because of the salik


----------



## Krazy

Stephan23 said:


> Next done tower is:
> 
> World Trade Centre Residence!!
> 
> Please change status on emporis. THX



Done


still work left on Fortune:


----------



## Stephan23

^^Thx Krazy!

Think you are right with the Fortune Tower!!
--------

But what I also think is, that we can change the Al Sofouh Towers!!
Can you also do this?! Thx again:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Stephan23

So, these are the (small) towers of Media City (Tecom): Imre can you check?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=289663
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384681
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318567
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304972
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318569
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304971
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=289664
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384717
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304964
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384741

don't know how far this one is?? :hm:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384714

Some of them should be done.


----------



## Imre

we have some new towers which we can put on the completed section:

Marina Diamond 6
Saba 2
Emirates Crown
Gargash Tower

Dusit ( Roshana ) also coming soon


----------



## Stephan23

^^kay:

This means 235 additional points.

Krazy or Michiel, maybe one of you can do it! Thx


----------



## Imre

Al Sofouh Towers also done

+RADISSON SAS VENTI QUATTRO


----------



## Krazy

all updated except sufouh.. cud not locate it on emporis


----------



## Stephan23

^^Yes, search it for my own. Don't find it too!!

Can you please add the 2 towers. Thx for your work Krazy!! kay: :master:


----------



## AltinD

BTW, construction on Mall Of Emirates East Hotel has started. Project board and render are there. Seams like a highrise.


----------



## Ni3lS

AltinD said:


> BTW, construction on Mall Of Emirates East Hotel has started. Project board and render are there. Seams like a highrise.


Good news


----------



## Julito-dubai

AltinD said:


> BTW, construction on Mall Of Emirates East Hotel has started. Project board and render are there. Seams like a highrise.


hey altin, can you show that on a map or is there a render?^^


----------



## AltinD

^^ It is attached to the Mall Of Emirates. The hotel was planned since the begining, and we knew that it iwas comming. I was there last night and passed by the project board, I hope I'm not wrong, but the Architects might have been NORR.


----------



## Stephan23

Ok, now I can see the difference kay:

Dubai now on place 14 with 6.309 points (without the Al Sufouh Towers, hope Krazy can add them)

Next town on place 13 is Shenzhen with 6.535 points :cheers:


----------



## BigDreamer

^^ LOL I like how you refer to Shenzhen as a "town" :lol:


----------



## Imre

new:

Business Central Towers ( Al Kazim Towers) 
Westin Dubai Marina, fence removed and started the landscaping 
Media One


----------



## Stephan23

Great, this means 250 additional points. Dubai going up to place 13 with 6.559 points.

But Krazy, Al Sufouh Towers are not yet on emporis. Maybe you can do this!!!!! Thx


----------



## Krazy

all done.


----------



## AltinD

^^ I don't think Al Kazim Towers can be considered done. No way they will live the top unfinished like that. Probably they are designing a new cladding to make it look as less similar to the Chrysler as possible.


----------



## mondechampion

Can Dubai reach top 10 in Emporis Skyline ranking by July 2008?


----------



## Hollie Maea

^^ Not a chance.


----------



## helghast

mondechampion said:


> Can Dubai reach top 10 in Emporis Skyline ranking by July 2008?


probably by 2012


----------



## Stephan23

Krazy said:


> all done.


Thx man!! Have you added the Al Sufouh Towers too?? 
:cheers:

:banana:


----------



## big mo

helghast said:


> probably by 2012


Maybe 2013. Dubai's skyline isn't that nice. hno:


----------



## Krazy

Stephan23 said:


> Thx man!! Have you added the Al Sufouh Towers too??
> :cheers:
> 
> :banana:



Yes.

Altin, you can move the kazim towers thread back if you want.. I just took Imre's word on it.


----------



## Stephan23

^^Great, saw it in the morning but had no chance to write in the forum. 

:master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: 

Let the Kazim Towers stay as completed. Not much work to do I think.


Dubai now: 

Done towers: 316
Points: 6.585
Place: 13
Next town: Chongqing with 7.469 points --> 884 points to go. 

www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr


----------



## Imre

I dont know the Kazim roof , coming something or not?

Gulfnews has an advert every day, offices for rent, ready to move.


----------



## Stephan23

^^ Than we shouldn't change the status back!


----------



## mondechampion

big mo said:


> Maybe 2013. Dubai's skyline isn't that nice. hno:


why do you say 'bbc is the best'. isn't al jazeera better? 

IF Dubai's to get into top 3, I think Dubai will need a much larger population than now, and this will destabilize Dubai society. Therefore locals must reproduce faster, this will mean a much more prosperous and stabilized society. It'll be locals who'll be in control of every single aspect of Dubai's life.


----------



## TowerPower

Barring a huge collapse in the market in Dubai in the next couple years, it should have no trouble making it into the top ten. Consider the fact that in just the past 2.5 years, Dubai has moved from place 42 to place 13, gaining close to 4,500 points along the way. Breaking into the top ten will entail around 3,000 more points, easily doable by 2010, not 2012 or 2013. 

Interestingly enough though, 2013 could be the year Dubai makes it into the top 3. Right now Dubai has approximately the same number of towers completed, u/c, and approved (about 300 apiece). Now for the sake of my argument I'll assume that each of these groups amount to around the same number of points, 3x6500 = 19,500 pts. Seoul, currently in third, has around 16,500. This of course assumes that some other city doesn't get more than that in the mean time and that Dubai's real estate market remains robust, both big ifs.

Two years ago I did a count of all the towers u/c or approved at Emporis. Back then Dubai had around half as many towers (in all categories). Still, when I added them all up (using Emporis's method of pts per # of floors) it came out to around 25,000 pts. Keep in mind this was two years ago, before many of Dubai's supertalls were announced.


----------



## Imre

hopefully coming soon:

Marina Promenade
South Ridge
Time Place
The ZEN (done , just need to remove the protective layers frm the back side)
Lake Terrace
Dusit Residence( Roshana)


----------



## Stephan23

kay: Yes, they are all almost done!!!

But than we have to wait for a longer time for done towers I think. What's with the Bavaria Executive Suites??


----------



## Imre

dont worry ,after coming more towers again, like:

Fortune Tower
One Lake Plaza
HDS Tower
Liwa Heights
Tamweel Tower
Al Seef 2
Al Seef 3
Bonnington Tower
8 Boulevard Walk
ANC Tower
Dorra Bay 
Bavaria

etc....etc...

this year will be very god


----------



## Imre

Dusit Residence ( Roshana Tower) done, today removed the last scaffolding from the roof


----------



## Stephan23

Next one! Boing 

Next 25 points for Dubai


----------



## AltinD

Imre said:


> I dont know the Kazim roof , coming something or not?
> 
> Gulfnews has an advert every day, offices for rent, ready to move.


Yeah, it seams like you can move in there, but the roof is left un-finished and I think it is becouse they might be redesigning the cladding so it can look less similar to Chrysler's possible ... which would be a very difficult task.

Everything is exposed on top, the entral core, the metal structure etc but I think I saw some kind of scaffolding on top today.


----------



## Stephan23

:hm:


----------



## BigDreamer

AltinD said:


> ... they might be redesigning the cladding so it can look less similar to Chrysler's possible ..



Why is that ? are they being sued by someone? it looks great don't know why they would want to change it :S


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> Yeah, it seams like you can move in there, but the roof is left un-finished and I think it is becouse they might be redesigning the cladding so it can look less similar to Chrysler's possible ... which would be a very difficult task.
> 
> Everything is exposed on top, the entral core, the metal structure etc but I think I saw some kind of scaffolding on top today.


Thanks,

What do you think about the roof of the One Lake Plaza (JLT,between the U plots and Green Lakes Towers), as I see the render there is a glass roof , but still nothing.
Still not ready or they have changed the design?


----------



## AltinD

^^ I've seen that also. Probably they will do, but the crane is not needed for that, as it wasn't needed for the top structures of the nearby U-plot towers.

BTW: Except for the base, I haven't seen any iteriour lighting on Al Kazim. Maybe they don't even have a permanent DEWA connection yet.


----------



## Krazy

new completed towers:

Time Place
Dusit Residence


----------



## Stephan23

Wow, thanks Krazy!!!!!!! :master: :master:

50 points plus!!!! kay:


----------



## Naz UK

This thread needs an orgasmometer.


----------



## Stephan23

^^I'm :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

what's next??


----------



## Stephan23

Dubai on place 14. Shenzhen has 6.735 points. 100 more than Dubai because of two more done towers.

New complete tower for Dubai:

>>>>> Iris Blue, floors 35

Michiel or Krazy, can you please change the status on emporis to completed! Thx a lot


----------



## Krazy

^^ done


----------



## Stephan23

Fast man!!! Thx a lot!!! kay::master:


----------



## kmartin

How 2 bcome member of Emporis?


----------



## kmartin

When Dubai will become number 4 in emporis?


----------



## Naz UK

August 21st, 2014.


----------



## kmartin

Too late isn't it?


----------



## Krazy

^^ done


----------



## Naz UK

So, what position is Dubai in now?


----------



## Stephan23

Towers done: 328
Points: 6.801
Place 13


Place Towers Points
Chongqing: 12 - 524 - 7.469
Dubai: 13 - 328 - 6.801
Shenzhen: 14 - 352 - 6.735


BTW: Should we open a new thread for towers that are approved or under construction for Dubai and not yet on emporis!??? :hm: Or should we use this thread here??!!


----------



## germantower

^^ We better use for such projetcs the Gossip and projects for UAE thread Stephan.


----------



## Nazo_x

Krazy what exactly is the prurpose of emporis?


----------



## Naz UK

To surpress the masses through careful and systematic indoctrination using mindless statistical bombardment techniques and psychological fear-instilling of a life without benchmarks. Also a handy guide to keep up with the progress of world buildings.


----------



## Stephan23

Next done tower is the lake terrace!!!

Can you change it Krazy??!! Thx


----------



## Imre

seems ready from outside:

Millenium Hotel ( TECOM-Al BArsha)
Al Shaibha Towers (TECOM)
The Zen (Dubai Marina)
also the One Lake Plaza (JLT) , roof is different than the render but nobody works there, so I think finished..

maybe AltinD can check these towers...


----------



## Stephan23

^^Also add the 'South Ridge' - complex is done!!!


----------



## Imre

checked yesterday and ready:

JLT

Saba 3
One Lake Plaza
HDS Tower

Dubai Marina

The Zen 

will post pics soon


----------



## Stephan23

Ok: Krazy please change:

1.)Lake Terrace
2.)Saba Tower 3
3.)One Lake Plaza
4.)HDS Tower
5.)The Zen
6.)South Ridge (Complex with 6 towers)
7.)Al Shaibha Towers 
8.)Millenium Hotel 

A great thx for that!!!!! :master:


----------



## Michiel

All done, except the HDS and Al Shaibha Towers. Are these really completed?


----------



## Stephan23

Yes, they are!!!! Please do it too!! Thx a lot Michiel!!


----------



## Stephan23

1. Lake Terrace: 40 F, 50 points
2. Saba Tower 3: 36 F, 25 points
3. One Lake Plaza: 40 F, 50 points
4. The Zen: 19 F, 1 point
5. South Ridge: 44-44-36-35-33-30 F, 200 points
6. Millenium Hotel: 24-20 F, 10 points

=336 additional points!!  


Place: 13
Towers: 341
Points: 7.138

(HDS Tower: 40 F + Al Shaibha Towers 34+27 F will follow!!
This means 80 points plus)


----------



## Naz UK

Time for a Kleenex break.


----------



## helghast

341 towers are quite alot :cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

Looked today and saw, that HDS Tower is status completed, but One Lake Plaza is still under construction!!

Maybe you can also change the status of One Lake Plaza Michiel!! Thx


----------



## Michiel

Sorry, I got confused. 

I didn't change the status of One Lake Plaza (and not the HDS Tower), because I was not sure about the top. The rendering shows some cladding, which is not visible on Imre's photos.


----------



## Imre

dont worry about the render, just see the Lake Terrace, Time Place, Marina View Towers etc...completely different than the original.

I can not see scaffoldings,workers on the roof of the One Lake Plaza, I think finished..


----------



## Krazy

done


----------



## Michiel

Imre said:


> dont worry about the render, just see the Lake Terrace, Time Place, Marina View Towers etc...completely different than the original.
> 
> I can not see scaffoldings,workers on the roof of the One Lake Plaza, I think finished..


Thanks. This tower was never a masterpiece, but now it's quite ugly.


----------



## Stephan23

And what's with the Al Shaiba Towers (24+27 F)???

Done?? Imre??!!


----------



## Imre

it seems done from the SZR


----------



## Stephan23

Than please change the status Michiel or Krazy!! Thx a lot!!


----------



## Michiel

What about this complex? I can't find photos of the stage 3 towers (only 9 out of 18 towers).


----------



## Stephan23

^^Still 342 done towers and 7.188 points. Have you change it??!!

Don't really know something about the Residences. The 6 towers are the first phase which was completed in 2006. 
The other towers?? Mhhh!! Maybe Imre or Altin can tell us!


----------



## ZZ-II

342 towers in arround 10 years :nuts:, that's so crazy


----------



## Naz UK

I know..!!!

It's crazy..that's 0.093647316538882308943044906900329 towers per day. Amazing. Kleenex?


----------



## AltinD

Stephan23 said:


> And what's with the Al Shaiba Towers (24+27 F)???
> 
> Done?? Imre??!!





Imre said:


> it seems done from the SZR



They seams completed but the project board is still there, so let's wait till they remove it.


----------



## Tom_Green

Naz UK said:


> I know..!!!
> 
> It's crazy..that's 0.093647316538882308943044906900329 towers per day. Amazing. Kleenex?


Completed skyscrapers 05.2007 253
Completed skyscrapers 05.2008 342
That`s 0,24 towers each day or 1 tower every 4 days.

With that speed Dubai will need 83 years to reach Hong Kong.

Just to bring the boom into relation with other cities.


----------



## Stephan23

AltinD said:


> They seams completed but the project board is still there, so let's wait till they remove it.



Ok, than let's wait !!


----------



## BigDreamer

Tom_Green said:


> Completed skyscrapers 05.2007 253
> Completed skyscrapers 05.2008 342
> That`s 0,24 towers each day or 1 tower every 4 days.
> 
> With that speed Dubai will need 83 years to reach Hong Kong.
> 
> Just to bring the boom into relation with other cities.


83 years of continuous boom :nuts: and that's assuming HK doesn't develop further during those 83 years lol

Pointless comparing HK with Dubai, they're in a completely different league.. maybe Dubai & Singapore ...


----------



## Imre

done

The Zen ( Dubai Marina)
Sky Gardens (DIFC)
Liwa Heights ( JLT) handover soon


----------



## Michiel

^Thanks. The Zen was already changed to completed two weeks ago.


----------



## AltinD

Stephan23 said:


> And what's with the Al Shaiba Towers (24+27 F)??!!



These two are done and so is Grand Millenium Hotel (if status not changed already).


----------



## Stephan23

Thx Michiel !!

Dubai now:

Place: 13
Towers: 344
Points: 7.288

Next town is Chongqing with 7.469 (+181) points !!

------------

Can you please change the status of the Al Shaiba Towers too Michiel??!! 

Thx a lot !!


----------



## Stephan23

5 new towers done !!

41 points plus

Now: 349 towers & 7.329 points !


----------



## MOMENTUM59

I was doing some calculations regarding Dubai vs. Hong Kong, which are both great cities in their own respect. Ok so I simply divided the number of points by the number of buildings and can to this.

1. Hong Kong 7,687 (Buildings) 123,406 (Points) = 16.05

13. Dubai 349 (Buildings) 7,329 (Points) = 21.00


This means Dubai on average has taller builds than Hong Kong. lol rocket science I know. But seriously Dubai is a very power dense city to say the least.


----------



## Stephan23

New towers done??


----------



## germantower

^^ The whole Jumeirah beach residences complex was moved to the completed section, so YES we do have new completed ones. Theese must give many many points for Dubai.


----------



## Stephan23

^^ The Jumeirah Beach Residences were changed to completed in 2007 !!


----------



## Face81

Stephan23 said:


> New towers done??


Keep an eye on the Jumeirah Khor Dubai Hotel in the Metro thread... should not be too long before they are done


----------



## Stephan23

Good info Face, but I think, they are take time. Minimum one year I think !


----------



## helghast

Stephan23 said:


> New towers done??


Dubai Mall Hotel ?


----------



## Stephan23

^^Nop


----------



## Face81

Stephan23 said:


> Good info Face, but I think, they are take time. Minimum one year I think !


Less than that, I think....

Another exciting one to watch for is the Jewel of the Creek... 23 new towers that will be 20 - 30 stories high  It will take a couple of years though


----------



## Stephan23

ANGSANA HOTEL & SUITES 2
ANGSANA HOTEL & SUITES 1

are done !!!! Michiel, maybe you can change the status of No. 2 at emporis to done.

A moderator please take them to the complete section. Thx a lot !!!


----------



## ikops

And how many more points are those?


----------



## Stephan23

^^50


----------



## Krazy

done and done


----------



## Stephan23

Thx a lot Krazy !!! :master: kay:


----------



## Stephan23

The Atlantis Hotel on the Palm Jumeirah is done !!

Krazy can you please change the status to done and edit the floors from 27+27 to 23+18 at emporis. 27+27 isn't correct. Can you do it?? Thx

Also move it to the complete section. Thx


----------



## Krazy

changed status to complete. I wasn't able to change the floor count on emporis since Dubai-Lover locked the data when he added the building.


----------



## Stephan23

Do we have a source for the 23+18 floor height?? If we have one, I will do it !!


----------



## Stephan23

Now:

Towers: 352
Points: 7.389

Atlantis is logged with 27+27 floors. Maybe a source for the real height ??


----------



## Imre

tomorrow going to the TECOM area, couple buildings maybe ready there, like Executive Heights , Madison.. etc..


----------



## Stephan23

^^Great man !! Maybe you can look at all these small 12-19 floor towers we have in the Media City section. They all should be done !! Thx :master:


----------



## Imre

many towers done , you can check

Cayan Business Center
Mazon House
etc,..

Madison still not, scaffolding on the top section
Executive Heights , few glasses still missing..

25/July/2008

TECOM,Dubai





more pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157606373359580/


----------



## Stephan23

I must say, I don't know all the names of the towers in Media City. There are to much lowrises !!

Maybe anyone can mark the towers which are done and than we can thake the threads into the complete section. Imre, maybe you can mark the towers in the Media City section if you got your internet back !! Thx


----------



## Stephan23

Cayan Business Center
Mazoon House
done !! Please change also at emporis, Krazy or Michiel. For the other done towers we have to wait for Imre I think !! 

Thx


----------



## Stephan23

Wrote them.....

we will see !! ????


----------



## Tom_Green

Stephan23 said:


> Wrote them.....
> 
> we will see !! ????


Drive to Darmstadt and ask them in person


----------



## Stephan23

^^:lol:


----------



## ikops

Stephan23 said:


> Wrote them.....
> 
> we will see !! ????


You would have thought that Emporis would have provided some info on their website on the status of the problem, but nothing of the sort.


----------



## Stephan23

Dear Mr. ......,

Thank you for your e-mail.
We are working on the problem.



Kind regards,

Emporis Data Research Team


----------



## Stephan23

Something has changed !!

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/?id=100485


----------



## Stephan23

On air again:

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/li/?id=100485&bt=2&ht=2&sro=1


----------



## Stephan23

Krazy, new towers done - please change status Mr. Ex-Mod !! 

Towers:
*Saba Twin Towers 36+36 floors (25+25 P)*

BTW: You can see all towers listet again. Skyline ranking now also up

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/li/?id=100485&bt=2&ht=2&sro=1

http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/

Than 40 points to place 12 and Chongqing !


----------



## Krazy

^^ i think they are all already on complete on emporis


----------



## Stephan23

Damn, you are right !!! 

Forgot that the towers not moved to complete section a few months ago !!! :doh: 

Than 90 points to go


----------



## Stephan23

What a shit is this??? Seems it's happening again ..........

http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/ci/bu/sk/li/?id=100485&bt=2&ht=2&sro=1

*narf* :doh: hno: :down:>bash::dunno::?:gunz::gaah::hammer::wtf::mad2::rant:uke::bleep::tongue::weird::crazy::no:


----------



## ikops

^^

Do I sense a mild form of annoyance?


----------



## ikops

Ah, I see the problem. The English version however seems to have no problems.


----------



## Stephan23

Pearl Residence in Ajman is done !!

Krazy can you change? Thx


----------



## Krazy

^^ all that work for Ajman?


----------



## luci203

ikops said:


> Another thing, I have been to Singapore and to Shanghai as well and I am pretty sure that Shanghai has much more high-rise buildings than Singapore and yet on Emporis it says that Shanghai has only *948* buildings and Singapore an impressive *3965 *buildings. Now, even if I am not correct on the fact that Shanghai has more high-rise buildings than Singapore, these figures just can't be correct.


Only 948? Let's start counting. :banana:


----------



## ikops

^^

That's exactly what I mean. I didn't see this in Singapore. Of course there is the Marina Area and the Financial District, but there is no way that Singapore has more high-rise buildings than Shanghai.


----------



## Stephan23

New towers done !! :cheers:

*DEC Towers 25+21 floors* (10 points)
*Bayside Residence 24 floors * (5 points)

Krazy please change status at emporis - thx


----------



## Krazy

Done


----------



## Stephan23

Fast kay: :master:

Towers done: 367
Points: 7.419


----------



## Imre

JLT section

I think we should make a separated thread for the JBC's.They have 9 towers and will be difficult to post everything in the same thread and when ready how do we move to the completed section? we have to wait the last one completion?


----------



## Stephan23

Was the same with MD 1-6 !^^


----------



## Imre

The Address (BDLH) and The Address(DMH) almost done..


----------



## Stephan23

^^What means almost?? time??


----------



## Imre

soon


----------



## Stephan23

Now 375 towers done !!

Tower with 12-19 floors???!! What tower is it??
Anyone??


----------



## malec

According to SSP Dubai now has more completed towers over 200m than Chicago.


----------



## Stephan23

Next done tower:

The Adress !!

200 points plus !!

Please change status Krazy. Thx


----------



## Imre

1. Hong Kong 6,943,600 1,053 km² 7,565 123,867 
2. New York City 8,274,527 800 km² 5,547 37,086 
3. Seoul 10,331,244 616 km² 2,864 16,560 
4. Chicago 2,836,658 589 km² 1,080 16,560 
5. Singapore 4,351,400 685 km² 3,980 15,434 
6. São Paulo 10,886,518 1,523 km² 5,240 14,661 
7. Shanghai 9,145,711 6,639 km² 932 14,316 
8. Tokyo 8,130,408 621 km² 2,619 12,172 
9. Bangkok 7,587,882 1,569 km² 747 11,898 
10. Guangzhou 6,560,500 7,434 km² 477 9,804 
11. Toronto 2,503,281 630 km² 1,745 8,023 
12. Dubai 1,241,000 3,885 km² 375 7,580


----------



## germantower

malec said:


> According to SSP Dubai now has more completed towers over 200m than Chicago.


unofficialy it also got the most supertalls if you count the UC projects....i counted 9 structures with currently over 300m

Emirates tower 1
Emirates Tower 2
Rose Tower
Index
Al Attar ( the one next to the rose tower should be now 300m tall)
Burj Dubai
Burj Dubai lake Hotel
Burj Al Arab
Almas Tower

the next are

Al Attar tower (on other side of SZR)
HHHR tower

feel free to correct me if i am somehow wrong...


----------



## Stephan23

Seems Krazy is not here !! Maybe you can do it Michiel !!


----------



## Stephan23

Now 349 towers done !!! WTF

What's going on??? hno:


----------



## Michiel

^ There is a bug somewhere. The extranet site still has 375 completed buildings for Dubai.


----------



## Stephan23

Thx for the info man !! Have you changed The Adress - Burj Dubai Lake Hotel??


----------



## Michiel

Yes, so there are 376 completed buildings now.


----------



## Stephan23

Thx a lot !! Hope they can repair the site soon !!!


----------



## Stephan23

Back on track kay: 

http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/ci/bu/sk?id=100485

Almost


----------



## Stephan23

Hey Michiel, next towers are done !! 

*1.)8 Boulevard Walk, 36F Res
2.)The Address - Dubai Mall Hotel, 37F Hotel, 192m *

Please change status !! Thx a lot man !!!


----------



## Stephan23

Sucks, for the public version, only topped out or done towers show us in the (all towers) list !!

You can call a tower with the search modus ! But that's not the same.... 

:doh:

Es gibt Tage, da bleibt man besser im Bett..... :bash:


----------



## ikops

^^

Aber das kannst du nicht wirklich meinen, das Leben is doch viel zu schön !!


----------



## Stephan23

Heute schon !!!!! Börsensituation - :doh: unbelievable hno:


----------



## ikops

Jedenfalls habt ihr noch Bayern München !!


----------



## Stephan23

^^Ja genau !! :doh: Bayern - Ingolstadt 0:1

Dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Naz UK

^^ Haaahaa ich bin hadfleraklejldsf sdlfjdalf lhaaa haa  Aufwiderzen bollox.


----------



## Tom_Green

Naz UK said:


> ^^ Haaahaa ich bin hadfleraklejldsf sdlfjdalf lhaaa haa  Aufwiderzen bollox.


You don`t make sense, as usual....

Keep in mind the future of Dubai will be decided in Germany. Emporis is a company from Darmstadt.


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ i think Nahahaz he was tryin to say i has a political asylum in UAE n i guess the nonsense coming from Internal reason .


----------



## germantower

Tom_Green said:


> You don`t make sense, as usual....
> 
> Keep in mind the future of Dubai will be decided in Germany. Emporis is a company from Darmstadt.


I didn´t know that Emporis has so much power to decide about Dubai´s future :lol:


----------



## Woozy

Naz UK said:


> ^^ Haaahaa ich bin hadfleraklejldsf sdlfjdalf lhaaa haa  Aufwiderzen bollox.


Lol. Destruchenouf habemababibli froghuech! Mien kampfy chair is kampfy.


----------



## Stephan23

Now: 8 Boulevard Walk

377 towers done !
7.805 points

A great thx to Michiel !!


----------



## Stephan23

Now: 

378 towers
7.806 points !!


----------



## smussuw

wow :shocked:


----------



## High Times

OMG: :uh:


----------



## Stephan23

Some JLT should be done also !! Maybe we have to wait for Imre's comeback in a month or so..... *narf*


----------



## Stephan23

Do you saw new done towers Imre??


----------



## Imre

I havent had time to look around, I will check when I am back , maybe these now:

The Address ( Dubai Mall Hotel)
Lakepoint
Al Seef 2
Al Seef 3
New Dubai Gate

Marinascape looks almost done from outside, just few glassess missing.

Arenco (ANC) Tower , roof is same as 2-3 months before , I think this is the final design


----------



## Stephan23

Ok than we will see in 1 month ! Thx for info !


----------



## Imre

Lakepoint (JLT) done, check the latest pics.


----------



## Stephan23

Thx for the Info !! 

Link:
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu?id=lakepointtower-dubai-unitedarabemirates


----------



## Stephan23

Great thx to Michiel !!! :master:

Now 379 done towers
with 7.856 points !


----------



## Stephan23

Next done tower is 'Dubai Mall Hotel'

37 floors 192 meters in height !


----------



## Stephan23

Oh great, thx a lot Imre !!!


----------



## The-King

thanks for your links Stephan.

I wanted to sign up at Emporis but I am confused how this works :weird:

Do I have to sign up as an Emporis Research Customer?:dunno:


----------



## Stephan23

Don't know this !! I just write E-Mails !! Maybe you could ask how it works to work for them !! 

Link:
Ask them here:
https://community.emporis.com/?nav=feedbacktoemporis&topic=3&lng=


----------



## The-King

ahhhhhhhh now I understand!

It is not neccessary to sign up there :banana:

Okay if it is that easy, thank you Stephan!

I will start immediately!


----------



## Stephan23

Yes , but it would be great if you could sign up in - because they don't always do this what I want 

Maybe you could sign in - it's also because of done towers !!! 

You could change the status of them, if the towers are marked completed here !!! 

Do you know what I mean??!!


----------



## Imre

DSO, Dubai Silicon Oasis

done

IT Plaza

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=292844&page=2

Silicon Star

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29097818#post29097818

University View

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763500

thanks all repost for Wannaberich


----------



## Stephan23

Great, thx a lot Imre and Wannaberich !! :master:


----------



## Imre

welcome, I found you something yesterday

Munich Millenium Tower

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426569


----------



## Stephan23

^^ Hahahahahaha

It's my tower, right


----------



## Stephan23

Other question: Have you access at emporis to change the status of towers Imre??


----------



## Imre

no, I dont have.


----------



## Stephan23

^^Damn , Krazy isn't that much online at the moment !! Maybe Michiel you can do it !!!


----------



## Krazy

Changed to completed:
Icon Towers (JLT)
The Springs @ The Oasis (DSO)
Dorrabay (Dubai Marina)
Reef Tower (JLT)
IT Plaza

Could not locate:
Silicon Star
University View


----------



## Stephan23

^^Thx a lot man !! :master:

Dubai now:
Place: 11
Towers: 390
Points: 8.078

Town on place 10 is Guangzhou with 10.009 points !!
For that we need some big towers done


----------



## Sander-

Stephan23 said:


> ^^Thx a lot man !! :master:
> 
> Dubai now:
> Place: 11
> Towers: 390
> Points: 8.078
> 
> Town on place 10 is Guangzhou with 10.009 points !!
> For that we need some big towers done


How many points will we get for Burj Dubai?


----------



## Stephan23

^^600


----------



## Wannaberich

Please change:

From Proposed to Under C.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698780
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698910

From Topped Out to Completed
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698278

From Under C to Topped
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698296

From Unnamed to ‘Amna’
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698292


Please delete
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763482


Please change name to Munich Millenium Tower 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426569


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Can someone add this to Emporis? I am giving the usual information as well as some stuff for the "Facts" section.

*Al Maktoum International Airport Control Tower*
Height: 91 metres (298.5 feet)
Construction start: 2007
Area: 6000 square metres
Cost: Dh143 million
Construction by: Arabtec/Max Bogl
Miscellaneous: Will be tallest air traffic control tower in Middle East

_Source: http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/07/03/06/10109058.html_​
Status: under construction or topped out

_Source: http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/6891/1520jebel20ali20airportcn2.jpg_​


----------



## Imre

coming soon to the completed section:

Dubai Marina:
Marinascape
Al Habtoor Tower

JLT:
Almas Tower
New Dubai Gate
Concorde Tower
Lake View
Silver and Gold Tower
Dubai Arch
The Bonnington Tower
U3 /Tamweel Tower

TECOM:
Dubai Jewels
Al Salam Tecom Tower

Business Bay:

The Citadel

anything else?


----------



## Stephan23

Thx for the great update Imre !!!


----------



## AltinD

This one also 










We don't have a thread for it, and there's another one already started just next to it.


----------



## bizzybonita

LOL


----------



## AltinD

^^ LOL at you ... not the former-cinema, the highrise on it's right.


----------



## Imre

highrise done , cinema gone. bad news(the cinema).


----------



## Imre

done

The Bonnington Tower , JLT ( handover on 30th December)

Habtoor Tower, Dubai Marina, I saw tonight , DEWA there, clearly see the offices inside


----------



## bizzybonita

Imre said:


> highrise done , cinema gone. bad news(the cinema).


highrise 10F in dubai wow unbelivable :lol:


----------



## bizzybonita

AltinD said:


> ^^ LOL at you ... not the former-cinema, the highrise on it's right.


you should look at Dubai Marina Thread alot of towerS D O N E ! :nuts:


----------



## Imre

^^:bash::lol:

only 2, Habtoor Tower and Marinascape

what else?


----------



## Imre

Burj Views and New Dubai Gate (JLT) done


----------



## Stephan23

Great info man !!!


----------



## Imre

and I think the Dubai Jewels and Al Salam Tecom Towers as well.

Maybe AltinD can check , he is driving every day there


----------



## AltinD

^^ Far from over. It will take months before they're ready


----------



## Stephan23

^^:doh:


----------



## luci203

Stephan23 said:


> ^^Thx a lot man !! :master:
> 
> Dubai now:
> Place: 11
> Towers: 390
> Points: 8.078
> 
> Town on place 10 is Guangzhou with 10.009 points !!
> For that we need some big towers done


Data from Chinese cities are very incomplete at Emporis :bash:

Guangzhou "have" 479 buildings on Emporis and 364 of them are over 90m.

so you would think that Guangzhou have only 115 commies with 15-35 floors :lol:

I belive are more than 1000 even 2000 buildings not counted by Emporis hno:


----------



## AltinD

^^ We know that verywell, however it's not really Emporis's fault, rather luck of interest from local people to contribute.


----------



## Stephan23

Stage 3 towers are now done at emporis !! 
Has anyone a link with the map of DBD to explain them, that the tower complex don't exist and the other towers like The Mansion etc. replace them?? !!

Here's the link:
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/cx/?id=streetresidences-dubai


----------



## ikops

AltinD said:


> ^^ We know that verywell, however it's not really Emporis's fault, rather luck of interest from local people to contribute.


Mainland China Forums is in urgent need of a Chinese version of Stephan23.


----------



## Stephan23

This damn Stage 3 towers are 310 additional points !! We have to calculate without them. Try to delete them from emporis site !! But I need a source, that they are not existing!

Anyone !! Imre, Altin...


----------



## Michiel

^Where is Stage 2 of The Residences on Emporis?

The site of Brookfield Multiplex has South Ridge as the third phase of The Residences.


----------



## Stephan23

Stage 2 isn't on emporis !!

This are 3 towers , correct??

They have to delete the whole Stage 3, because the towers also single listed ! The Mansion etc. !!!!

But I need a source to tell them !! 

You can't do Michiel??!!

Maybe you could add the Stage 2 if we can get more info - maybe from Imre !!


----------



## Imre

I dont know what is the stage 2

also these:

The Residences Stage 3 Tower 1.. 44 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 1.. 44 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 1.. 36 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 7.. 36 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 8.. 36 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 9.. 36 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 3.. 31 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 4.. 31 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 5.. 31 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 6.. 31 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 1.. 23 2007 
The Residences Stage 3 Tower 2.. 23 2007 

Why they dont use the official tower names?


----------



## Stephan23

These also listed, but the system set the towers above to complete !!! :nuts::doh:
Double trouble :bash:

I said them, that the towers are double listed ! But they need a source (maybe a map where the Stage 3 towers are listed and the location from the 'real towers' are also known and listed) !

Imre, maybe you could ask a construction worker what the height of the Stage 2 is and how much towers there are?? 
I think three... :hm:


----------



## Imre

Stephan23 said:


> Imre, maybe you could ask a construction worker what the height of the Stage 2 is and how much towers there are??


sometimes they have no idea what are they doing , how will they know the height? :lol:


----------



## Stephan23

Hahahahahaha^^ maybe anyone know in what floor he's is working


----------



## Stephan23

Ok, Burj View Towers are done now !! 

Means: 8.621 points + 75 points = 8.696 points
But this damn Stage 3 should be in there !!

-310 points ! 

means a result of 8.386 points by 402 towers (-12 towers)


----------



## Michiel

^I can remove those towers. Does anyone have the floor count of the Phase 2 towers?


----------



## Stephan23

Ok, I bring it !! Towers are now on never built status !
Please don't remove them Michiel, thx !

Now we need the height of Phase 2 towers !
How many towers has Phase 2?


----------



## Stephan23

What's next?

Bayswater, Executive Towers, Armada Towers...?


----------



## Imre

New Dubai Gate, Armada Towers, Lake View,U3(Tamweel Tower) ,The Citadel, Bayswater,Habtoor Tower, etc


----------



## Imre

U3 , JLT

done

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=155119&page=3


----------



## Stephan23

Bayswater done at emporis !! 
Now: 403 towers 8.440 points !

Citadel also done ! But not listed at the moment
Than should 404 towers be done and 8.490 points


----------



## Stephan23

Also Tamweel/U3 Tower is done now

405 towers with 8.515 points !


----------



## Michiel

Stephan23 said:


> Citadel also done ! But not listed at the moment


It's here:
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=244844


----------



## Stephan23

I think as done !!

Next one is THE CRESCENT !!


----------



## Imre

good news for Stephan, 3 towers done:

Dubai Jewels
Al Salam Tecom Tower
Bavaria( next to the Dubai Jewels)

pics coming soon


----------



## The-King

another one that can be added soon is the Ibn Battuta Gate, mixed use building next to Ibn Battuta Mall, I counted 13 floors above ground :cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

^^Do you have a press release about the IBN Battuta Gate?? Article??!!


----------



## Stephan23

406 towers done
8.565 points

additional:
Tamweel Tower
Jewel Tower
Al Salam Tecom Tower !

125 points


----------



## Stephan23

409 towers done
8.576 points

New towers: The Crescent !


----------



## Stephan23

Now the Bavaria Executive Suites are done on emporis !
Now should be 
Towers: 411
Points: 8.676


----------



## Stephan23

Ok, now on air 

10)Guangzhou: 10.984 points - 501 towers (+2308)
11)Dubai: 8.676 points - 411 towers 
12)Toronto: 8.034 points - 1754 towers (-642)


----------



## Stephan23

Next one is Leader Tower 

Now:
Towers: 412
Points: 8.677


----------



## BigDreamer

:nuts: how did Guangzhou jump so much !!


----------



## Stephan23

^^They should have much more towers which are not listed yet !


----------



## Stephan23

Next are: The Armada Towers ! 
Floors: 39+36+36
Points 75

Towers done: 415
Points: 8.752
Place: 11


----------



## luci203

Stephan23 said:


> Ok, now on air
> 
> 10)Guangzhou: 10.984 points - 501 towers (+2308)
> 11)Dubai: 8.676 points - 411 towers
> 12)Toronto: 8.034 points - 1754 towers (-642)





Stephan23 said:


> ^^They should have much more towers which are not listed yet !


Toronto have *8.034* points and *1.754* towers, Guangzhou "have" *10.984* points with *510* towers, is clear that they did not count hundreds of 15-25 floor commies, only the tall buildings... 

P.S.
I don't like Emporis ranking for 2 reasons:

1. The data from a lot of cities is incomplete.

2. They don't count Tv towers. I mean CN tower have a bigger impact on Toronto skyline than any building, even Oriental Pearl in Shanghai have a huge impact on the skyline, Space Needle in Seatle, and the list go on...


----------



## Stephan23

^^You can count the towers and buildings and write to emporis, than it's correct !

Dubai is almost correct I think !


----------



## luci203

^^ Dubai, USA, EU data are quite acurate... The problem is China, and I belive also latin america (cities like Sao Paulo, Mexico City) are incomplete data. 

I doubt no one sugested by now to count Tv towers too. (imagine Paris without Eiffel Tower :nuts I think they just rejected the idea.


----------



## Stephan23

New Tower:

Grand Bellevue Hotel Dubai 15 floors (Media City)

Towers: 416
Points: 8.753
Place: 11


----------



## Stephan23

New Towers:

1.)Abdul Jaleel Mahdy Al Esmawy Building 15 floors
2.)Unnamed Building on Plot C-005-025 , 15 floors
3.)UNNAMED BUILDING (TECOM C) Plot 005-002, 15 floors
4.)Unnamed Building on Plot C-008-008, 29 floors

Means:
Towers: 420
Points: 8.761
Place: 11


----------



## Imre

next one, Lake View

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129370&page=17


----------



## Naz UK




----------



## Stephan23

Imre said:


> next one, Lake View
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129370&page=17


Now in complete section ! Already done on emporis !


----------



## Wannaberich

Naz UK said:


>


Blimey Naz,you're seriously ugly.


----------



## Stephan23

Unnamed Tower on Plot C-005-011
http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/bu/?id=unnamedtower2onplotc005011-dubai-unitedarabemirates

Should be the next one !

Tower than: 421
Points: 8.762


----------



## Stephan23

Hope soon it's to see in the public version !!

No changes since a week !


----------



## Stephan23

Next one:
Legacy Hotel Apartments
http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/bu/?id=legacyhotelapartments-dubai-unitedarabemirates

Towers: 422
Points: 8.763


----------



## Naz UK

Wannaberich said:


> Blimey Naz,you're seriously ugly.


NOOOOOooo nooooo :lol: roflollmaorofllmaolol :lol: 

That's not me, its Stephan23!!!

:sleepy:


----------



## Wannaberich

Naz UK said:


> NOOOOOooo nooooo :lol: roflollmaorofllmaolol :lol:
> 
> That's not me, its Stephan23!!!
> 
> :sleepy:


Blimey Stephan23,you're seriously ugly.


----------



## Stephan23

^^This is NAZ !

The one above is me - that's right







:doh:


----------



## Naz UK

England: 1 Germany: 0 And there wasn't a football in sight.


----------



## Stephan23

And The Rock says: Blablablablabla !!!


----------



## Stephan23

Now:

423 towers
8.809 points


----------



## bizzybonita

Naz UK said:


> England: 1 Germany: 0 And there wasn't a football in sight.


They can won only on gambling machine . :lol:

Drunk britishs they didn't realize how they discover this game and how they are so loser !


----------



## Stephan23

^^Dutzzzzzz :lol:


----------



## Stephan23

Towers: 424
Points: 8.814


----------



## Stephan23

Arch Tower looks done to me ! :hm:



Imre said:


> 15/February/2009
> 
> Dubai Arch


----------



## AltinD

No it's not. Unless there are people to whom their apartments are being handed over, the tower is not completed. 

BTW, I can say with 80% certainty that the tower has no permanent electricity connection yet.


----------



## Stephan23

Ok, thx Altin !


----------



## bizzybonita

AltinD said:


> No it's not. Unless there are people to whom their apartments are being handed over, the tower is not completed.
> 
> BTW, I can say with 80% certainty that the tower *has no permanent electricity connection yet*.


STRUCTURALLY D O N E !

BTW i prefer to change completion section to handover section com'e on ...

P.S how about waiting for Du connection :lol: and also rename this website to bul sharaf for electricity ...


----------



## Stephan23

Handing over section isn't that good I think !!!

Structure isn't done at Arch Tower !! So let's wait !!


----------



## Imre

dont worry, we will move many towers in the next couple months


----------



## Stephan23

Liberty House done??!! :hm:


----------



## Stephan23

*NEW DONE TOWERS:*

*1.) **One Business Bay *
Floors: 35
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=295228&page=9

*2.) **Executive Towers*
Floors: 52+47+46+45+45+42+42+39+30+29+28+28
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204455&page=31

13 new done towers 
+490 points !

Dubai now should have:

*Towers done: 437
Points: 9.304 
Place: 11*


----------



## High Times

Ahh thats ok then.

There was me feeling all sad because i have lost my life savings in Real Estate projects in Dubai.

Every cloud has a silver lining i suppose.


----------



## AltinD

Stephan23 said:


> *1.) **One Business Bay *
> Floors: 35
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=295228&page=9
> 
> *2.) **Executive Towers*
> Floors: 52+47+46+45+45+42+42+39+30+29+28+28
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204455&page=31
> 
> 13 new done towers
> +490 points !
> 
> Dubai now should have:
> 
> *Towers done: 437
> Points: 9.304
> Place: 11*


hno:hno:hno:

There are still a few cranes on top of Executive Towers, to one tower at least the roof feature isn't complete yet and who the hell knows when the villas at the podium will be completed.

One Business bay is NOT completed either.


----------



## Stephan23

Sucks !! No progress on the topped out towers !! They are so silly !!!! :wallbash:


----------



## germantower

^^ WTF why are they silly? What should they do? The last thing i have heard is that this towers dont have DEWA at all! So it is totally indifferent if the finish theese ones today or in several months, without DEWA none of theese towers could be fully useable.


----------



## Stephan23

425, 8.815


----------



## Imre

Indigo Icon, JLT , done


----------



## Imre

*done*

*PALACE TOWERS, 27F Res+Com (DSO) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361430&page=3

*EMIRATES STAFF ACCOMMODATION, 29F Res (TECOM C) (Plot 008-007) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=462581

*RAKBANK HEADQUARTERS BUILDING, 12F, (DSO) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697624

*IMPERIAL RESIDENCE, 8F Res (DSO) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663084

*UNNAMED BUILDING, 7F, Res, (DSO) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698924


----------



## Stephan23

Thx Imre ! Wrote emporis !

Do you have a current picture of Dubai Arch tower??!! Thx


----------



## Imre

no idea why they are not removing the protective layers

12/June/2009

JLT


----------



## The-King

*Dubai Tecom Area C Emporis Update*

hey stephan, the following things need to be done at Emporis:
*
Add new buildings:
Name: Residential Tower on Plot C-003-002*
Height: 10 Floors (2B+G+9)
Source: http://www.bncnetwork.net/pgs/Display/ProjectDisplay.aspx?ProjectID=862
Wikimapia: http://wikimapia.org/#lat=25.0988422&lon=55.1730287&z=18&l=5&m=a&v=2 (name is Silicon Plaza Tower, but not confirmed)

*Name: Crown Residence*
Height: 10 Floors (2B+G+9)
Source: http://www.alsahelcon.com/projects.aspx?type=C (number 4 on list)
Wikimapia: http://wikimapia.org/#lat=25.0977443&lon=55.1717627&z=18&l=5&m=a&v=2

*Name: Rose 6 Tower*
Height: 15 Floors (B+G+13+R)
Source: http://www.geomargulf.com/projects3.html (first on list)
Wikimapia: http://wikimapia.org/#lat=25.0964084&lon=55.1719183&z=18&l=5&m=a&v=2

*Edit:
*- Height of Legacy Hotel Apartments: *14F *Source: http://www.gicoman.com/aboutus_gic_approvals.shtml (number 13 on list)

- Name of *Abdulrahman Mohamed Taher Mohamed Wali Tower* is *Art IV Tower *(http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318809 & http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/bu/?id=abdulrahmanmohamedtahermohamedwalitower-dubai-unitedarabemirates)
- Name of *Khalid Salem Ahmed Basuliman Building* is *Kazi & Nephews Residency Apartments* (http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/bu/?id=khalidsalemahmedbasulimanbuilding-dubai-unitedarabemirates & www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304964)

*Check:
*- Emporis link for Metro Central Hotel Apartments
*

**
*


----------



## Stephan23

Maybe you could do it for yourself ! I'm not an administrator at emporis !! Thx


----------



## The-King

I mailed them, let's see what happens.


----------



## The-King

Hey Stephan, Emporis just send me some numbers, what does that mean?
Do I have to send the info agin to them?


----------



## Stephan23

The-King said:


> Hey Stephan, Emporis just send me some numbers, what does that mean?
> Do I have to send the info agin to them?


No, doesn't matter !! Ignore it ! 

You have to wait for a RE: e-mail !


----------



## Stephan23

Done: Emirates Airlines Staff Accommodation

http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/bu/?id=emiratesairlinesstaffaccommodation-dubai-unitedarabemirates

5 points +

Should be
436
9.172


----------



## Stephan23

Done & new add: RAKBank Headquarters Building

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=1157905

1 point +

Should be 
437
9.173


----------



## Stephan23

Done: Palace Towers

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/cx/?id=palacetowers-dubai

5+5 points +

-----------

Done: Dubai Arch Tower

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=dubaiarchtower-dubai-unitedarabemirates

50 points +

Should be
440
9.233


----------



## Stephan23

441
9.234


----------



## Imre

completed:

Tiffany Tower , JLT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235436&page=5


----------



## Imre

completed?

Royal Oceanic, Dubai Marina

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317796&page=19


----------



## Stephan23

^^Hey Imre, 

Royal Oceanic, done or not??!!


----------



## Imre

yes, I think its done .

Also the Al Waleed Paradise Tower, JLT , I met an owner today , he got the key and waiting for the tenant now


----------



## Imre

JLT


Jumeirah Bay office towers, X2,X3 structure done , X1 needs few weeks and will be done as well.

O2 Residence crane removed, still scaffolding on the top section, few weeks and done.

Goldcrest Executive structure done , removing the protective layers now, 2-3 weeks and finish.

Marina Mall Hotel structure also done.



some more points for Dubai


----------



## Stephan23

Thx for info Imre :cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

Try to chage status of tower on emporis with Michiel ! 

Doesn't work at the moment ! 

We have to wait several weeks ! hno:


----------



## Imre

I was there today , many people already living there , handed over.

Al Waleed Paradise Tower, JLT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=124603&page=3


----------



## Imre

014 Tower looks done, what do you think Stephan ?


----------



## Stephan23

We have to ask 234sale...


----------



## Imre

not done :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Stephan23

Hows about Jumeirah Bay towers?? 

Looks done to me, also the DIP Tower in SZR...


----------



## Stephan23

Done tower:
*Whaleed Paradise Tower (JLT)*
+25 points !

Towers: 472
Points: 9.976


Still to change:
*Almas Tower (JLT)
Jumeirah Bay (3 towers) (JLT) *


----------



## The-King

24 points left till we reach the 10.000 :banana:


----------



## The-King

Tiara Residence & Essque Palm Jumeirah should be done by now :cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Almas Tower (JLT)
Jumeirah Bay (3 towers) (JLT) *
*Tiara Residence (PJ)*


----------



## Stephan23

What tower is this??

Kris Kin Hotel
http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=kriskinhotel-dubai-unitedarabemirates


----------



## Imre

Stephan23 said:


> What tower is this??
> 
> Kris Kin Hotel
> http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=kriskinhotel-dubai-unitedarabemirates


Karama 

3B+G+M+P+19


----------



## Stephan23

Link here?


----------



## Imre

Stephan23 said:


> Link here?


google: kris kin hotel karama

result 

http://www.bhatiacompany.com/bhatia-contracting/project.htm


----------



## Stephan23

Thx Chief . Do we have this one here on ssc??


----------



## Imre

we have everything , AltinD is a Karama specialist 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=508253


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Almas Tower (JLT)
Jumeirah Bay (3 towers) (JLT) *
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*

Hotel Resort & Spa
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/cx/?id=tiararesidence-dubai
Are the Hotel Resort & Spa 1+2 also done ??!! Imre?


5 towers of Tiara Residence are done by now ! 5x16 floors = 5 points, 5 towers

Towers: 477
Points: 9.981


----------



## The-King

only 19 points left!

we will reach the 10.000 points in 2009 that's for sure, maybe we also reach the 500 towers?

The names of the buildings of Canal residence should be changed, look here: http://www.cr.ae/


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Almas Tower (JLT)
Jumeirah Bay (3 towers) (JLT) *
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Marina Diamond 7 (Dubai Marina)*


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Almas Tower (JLT)
Jumeirah Bay (3 towers) (JLT) *
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Marina Diamond 7 (Dubai Marina)*
*DIP Office Tower (SZR)*
*Currency House Towers (DIFC)*


----------



## AltinD

Imre said:


> we have everything , AltinD is a Karama specialist
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=508253


LOL, by far it seams completed but unless we check the base we can't say.


----------



## Imre

Stephan23 said:


> Still to change:
> *Almas Tower (JLT)
> Jumeirah Bay (3 towers) (JLT) *
> *Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
> *Marina Diamond 7 (Dubai Marina)*
> *DIP Office Tower (SZR)*
> *Currency House Towers (DIFC)*


Global Lake View and O2 Residence (JLT ) also seems done but the fence still there.

Sama Tower , HHHR Tower, Burj Dubai will be done soon.

many points for Dubai :cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

Done on emporis:
*Marina Diamond 7*: 14 floors, 1 point
*DIP Office Tower*: 46 floors, 50 points
*Currency House Towers*: 37 floors, 25 points


Still to change:
*Almas Tower (JLT)
Jumeirah Bay (3 towers) (JLT) *
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*


Towers: 480
Points: 10.057

:cheers:


----------



## Imre

Place City Population Area Buildings² Points³ 

1. Hong Kong 6,943,600 1,053 km² 7,651 126,540 
2. New York City 8,363,710 800 km² 5,779 38,013 
3. Singapore 4,351,400 710 km² 4,333 17,335 
4. Chicago 2,853,114 589 km² 1,101 17,096 
5. São Paulo 10,990,249 1,523 km² 5,645 16,816 
6. Seoul 10,331,244 616 km² 2,875 16,805 
7. Shanghai 9,145,711 6,639 km² 982 14,681 
8. Tokyo 8,653,000 621 km² 2,691 13,284 
9. Bangkok 7,587,882 1,569 km² 780 12,933 
10. Guangzhou 6,560,500 7,434 km² 502 10,989 
*11. Dubai 1,241,000 3,885 km² 477 9,981 *


*New skyline ranking*

The following list ranks the impressiveness of skylines using a score calculated from architectural height data on Emporis. Only massive enclosed structures of at least 100 meters are counted: skyscrapers, buildings with towers, monumental halls, religious buildings, silos, monuments, and pyramids.


Rank City Population # Bldgs Highest peak Points 

1 Hong Kong 6 943 600 679 484.03 m 981271 
2 New York City 8 363 710 537 381.00 m 837616 
*3 Dubai 1 241 000 142 818.00 m 581246 * 
4 Chicago 2 853 114 270 442.14 m 503979 
5 Shanghai 9 145 711 194 492.00 m 447845 
6 Tokyo 8 653 000 326 247.90 m 316363 
7 Shenzhen 1 245 000 62 384.00 m 184920 
8 Kuala Lumpur 1 800 674 55 451.90 m 168729 
9 Guangzhou 6 560 500 57 437.51 m 163803 
10 Singapore 4 351 400 76 280.00 m 163574

http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=skyline_ranking


----------



## Stephan23

Mhh, can't see this...^^


----------



## Imre

refresh the page


----------



## malec

Dubai certainly does not have the third best skyline in the world. Maybe if you rearranged all the towers in the city in some way it might be possible to make it the third best (only at night, towers like princess tower and al attar tower have no chance compared to the bank of china, empire state building, etc.). As it is now, if all of business bay and DBD get built then that skyline will be up there. If jumeirah gardens willl also be built then it would probably be the best.


----------



## AltinD

> Done on emporis:
> 
> *DIP Office Tower*: 46 floors, 50 points


:nuts:


----------



## Stephan23

How will they count the points in the New Ranking?


----------



## Stephan23

Hope the old ranking will still exist on emporis for a longer time !!


----------



## Stephan23

Dubai on place 15 now !

http://www.emporis.com/ge/bu/sk/st/ma/ct/ci?id=100004


----------



## The-King

that should make it easier to read 

New skyline ranking

The following list ranks the impressiveness of skylines using a score calculated from architectural height data on Emporis. Only massive enclosed structures of at least 100 meters are counted: skyscrapers, buildings with towers, monumental halls, religious buildings, silos, monuments, and pyramids.



Code:


Rank   City           Population  Bldgs Highest peak Points

1      Hong Kong      6 943 600   679   484.03 m     981271
2      New York City  8 363 710   537   381.00 m     837616
3      Dubai          1 241 000   142   818.00 m     581246
4      Chicago        2 853 114   270   442.14 m     503979
5      Shanghai       9 145 711   194   492.00 m     447845
6      Tokyo          8 653 000   326   247.90 m     316363
7      Shenzhen       1 245 000   62    384.00 m     184920
8      Kuala Lumpur   1 800 674   55    451.90 m     168729
9      Guangzhou      6 560 500   57    437.51 m     163803
10     Singapore      4 351 400   76    280.00 m     163574

http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=skyline_ranking


----------



## Stephan23

?? Again how they count the points of 581246 exactly??? :hm:


----------



## noir-dresses

Two to go :banana:


----------



## Blizzy

Damn. How the hell the list of all buildings in a city works on Emporis? I remember times it worked just fine, but when I choose "all buidings" for Dubai it doesn't show any U/C towers except the topped out ones!


----------



## Stephan23

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/ob/li/?id=100485&bt=47&ht=2&sro=1

only skyscrapers


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Almas Tower (JLT)
Jumeirah Bay (3 towers) (JLT) *
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1 (BB)
Sobha Ivory Tower 2 (BB)*


----------



## Stephan23

Done towers almost on top

http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/ci/bu/sk?id=100485


----------



## Imre

almost done 










:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Stephan23

Wow, looks awesome !!!  

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Blizzy

Stephan23 said:


> http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/ob/li/?id=100485&bt=47&ht=2&sro=1
> 
> only skyscrapers


Thanks, Stephan. Any idea why there are mistakes there? Like Al Burj being approved, and not a vision, if there is Nakheel Tower next to it?


----------



## Stephan23

Al Burj was approved --> Status has not changed... Maybe I will write them !

Hope this should be the only mistake...


----------



## Stephan23

Sharjah:
90 done towers
1.151 points
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/?id=101315


----------



## Stephan23

Abu Dhabi:
135 done towers
621 points (soon a few more)
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/?id=100486


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Almas Tower (JLT)
Jumeirah Bay (3 towers) (JLT) *
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1 (BB)
Sobha Ivory Tower 2 (BB)*
*Global Lake View (JLT)
O2 Residence (JLT)*


----------



## The-King

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/li/?id=100485&bt=2&ht=2&sro=0

all marina towers are missing here!?


----------



## Stephan23

^^That's just the done and topped out section...


----------



## The-King

ah okay i thought it should include all U/C projects


----------



## Stephan23

Nou, really not... :lol:


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Almas Tower (JLT)*
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1+2 (BB)*
*O2 Residence (JLT)*

Done towers:
*Jumeirah Bay *(47+41+41) 150 points
*Global Lake View *25 points


Towers: 484
Points: 10.232


----------



## Stephan23

Now existing towers on top !! 

http://www.emporis.com/pt/wm/ci/bu/sk?id=100485


----------



## The-King

still need 16 finished towers for the 500!


----------



## Adam2707

Stephan need help...Don't know how you add towers, and I carn't see the towers that are planned/under construction.

*Abu Dhabi*

All these towers have topped out but not on the list...no heights sorry 

Marina Square complex - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310415&page=5

*RAK Tower* - 43 floors
*Infinity Tower* - 32 fl
*Panoramic Heights* - 40fl
*Unknown name* (Plot B2 marina Square) - 40fl
*Marina Blue* - 56fl
*Marina heights I* - 49fl
*Marina heights II* - 49fl
*Al Maha Tower* - 45fl
*Burooj Views* - 45fl
*Ocean Terrace* - 50fl
*Tala Tower* - 50fl

*Sun tower* - 64 fl - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=374140&page=5

There's a few more I think, will add them when I have some more time.


----------



## Stephan23

^^Write towers with threads behind and I will check...

PS: Maybe search function would help

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=city&lng=4&id=abudhabi-unitedarabemirates


----------



## Stephan23

Here the tower Approved/U-C list but only to the 40th floor...

http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/ci/bu/ob/li/?id=100486&bt=47&ht=2&sro=1


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Almas Tower (JLT)*
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1+2 (BB)*


Done Towers:
*O2 Residence*
Unknown 30-39 floor tower ?? :hm:
Maybe this one here is it... 
*Sadaf 1* http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1163169

Towers: 486
Points: 10.307


----------



## Imre

maybe they forgot to add when the JBR was done.

so only 2 months left,hopefully we can move some more this year:

*JLT*

Swiss Tower
Goldcrest Views 2
Mohammed Ibrahim Tower
some JBCs 

*Dubai Marina*

Marina Quays
Park Island
Zumurud
Casa Del Mar or Casa del Sol (still no idea about the name)
Marina Plaza
Marina Wharf 1

*Downtown Burj Dubai and SZR*

*Burj Dubai *:banana:
The Lofts
Sama Tower
HHHR Tower

+ few towers of Business Bay , maybe Sports City

so many points for Dubai

anything else?

next year will be good as well


----------



## Adam2707

Stephan23 said:


> ^^Write towers with threads behind and I will check...
> 
> PS: Maybe search function would help
> 
> http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=city&lng=4&id=abudhabi-unitedarabemirates


Thanks Stephan, I added some threads to my post above. :cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

^^RAK Tower is on air ! 
I have to wait for some response of Emporis !


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1+2 (BB)*


Done Tower:

*Almas Tower (JLT)* 200 points

Towers: 487
Points: 10.507


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1+2 (BB)*
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*


----------



## Stephan23

Could anyone provide a source for the position of 
Palm Tower and Beach Tower 2 in Sharjah ! Can't add the 2 towers to emporis without that??!!


----------



## High Times

Steven,

How are point values calculated for completed towers on emporis ?


----------



## Stephan23

First page...


----------



## AltinD

High Times said:


> How are point values calculated for completed towers on emporis ?


They shoot a ping-pong from the roof and count how many times it bounces before resting. :cheers:


----------



## High Times

Hardly suprising that Bangkok is ahead of Dubai then.


----------



## AltinD

^^ But now that we open our own so-named restaurant at Dubai Mall ... sorry, Khalifa Mall, it will not take long till we'll be _on top _of them.


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1+2 (BB)*
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Crystal Tower (BB)*


----------



## Imre

Almost done:

-Goldcrest Views 2 ( few cladding panels missing only)

-Casa Del Mar ( scaffolding front of the entrance , fence, board removed)

-Zumurud (cladding done, most of parts of the fence removed but still scaffolding at the marina side)

-Mohammed Ibrahim Tower,JLT ( cladding done , need to finish the entrance area)

I would say 1-2 weeks and should done all.


----------



## Stephan23

Thx for info Imre...


----------



## Stephan23

*Next tower done - Dubai reach 500 !!*

Towers: 500
Points: 11.248

Done tower in my opinion is the Marina Plaza, but I'm not sure...



Still to change:
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1+2 (BB)*
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Crystal Tower (BB)*


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1+2 (BB)*
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Crystal Tower (BB)*
*IBN Battuta Gate*


----------



## Guest89

500 towers? Wow! How much do we expect for the total when all are completed?


----------



## Stephan23

Maybe 800 I think ! It belongs to the financial situation of the world...


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1+2 (BB)*
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Crystal Tower (BB)*
*IBN Battuta Gate*
*Sidra Tower (Media City)*


----------



## Imre

I think the 

Marina Quays (Dubai Marina)
Zumurud (Dubai Marina)
Goldcrest Views 2 (JLT)

also done .


----------



## Stephan23

New done tower is *Sidra Tower *(+50 P.)

Towers: 501
Points: 11.298


Still to change:
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1+2 (BB)*
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Crystal Tower (BB)*
*IBM Battuta Gate*


----------



## Stephan23

Imre said:


> I think the
> 
> Marina Quays (Dubai Marina)
> Zumurud (Dubai Marina)
> Goldcrest Views 2 (JLT)
> 
> also done .




Maybe you could take some new pics... thx


----------



## Stephan23

New done tower *IBN Battuta Gate*
Only 11 floors, no ranking...
BTW Ocean Heights has topped out !

Towers: 501
Points: 11.298


Still to change:
*Tiara Hotel Resort & Spa 1 + 2 (PJ)*
*Sobha Ivory Tower 1+2 (BB)*
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Crystal Tower (BB)*
*Marina Quays (Dubai Marina)
Zumurud (Dubai Marina)
Goldcrest Views 2 (JLT)*


----------



## Imre

Marina Plaza still not done, 2 cranes still there and panels missing from the roof.


----------



## Stephan23

On emporis it's done ! We shouldn't rechange...


----------



## Imre

No problem


----------



## Stephan23

Next city is Bangkok with 13.333 points !

1.801 points to go ! the 6 topped out towers have 1.800 points together


----------



## Imre

MAG 218 Tower and Goldcrest Views 2 done!


----------



## Stephan23

Goldcrest Views 2 already done !


----------



## Stephan23

Towers: *511*
Points: *11.532*

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*JBC 3+4+5 (JLT)*
*Mag 218 Tower (Dubai Marina)*


----------



## Imre

Stephan23 said:


> Goldcrest Views 2 already done !


Just need to move it


----------



## Stephan23

New done tower:
*Mag 218 Tower* +200 P.

Towers: *512*
Points: *11.732*

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*JBC 3+4+5 (JLT)*


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*JBC 3+4+5 (JLT)*
*J2 Tower (JLT)*


----------



## Imre

Pics for you

02/March/2010

Mohammed Ibrahim Tower , J2 

Done!


----------



## Stephan23

Thx a lot Imre^^


----------



## Stephan23

Done Towers: *JBC 3+4+5 (JLT)* +150 P.

Towers: *515*
Points: *11.882*

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*J2 Tower (JLT)*


----------



## Stephan23

New done tower:
*Mohammed Ibrahim Tower (JLT)* (J2 Tower) +50 P.

Towers: *516*
Points: *11.932*

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*


----------



## Stephan23

What's next?


----------



## Imre

Stephan23 said:


> What's next?


This one 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216608&page=4


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Casa Del Mar (Dubai Marina)*


----------



## Stephan23

New done tower: *Casa Del Mar* +25 P.

Towers: 517
Points: 11.957

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*


----------



## The-King

I think the Emporis database for Dubai is still highly incorrect.

An example:

Emporis does not list a single building for Al Nahda 1.

Witht he help of www.wikimapia.org I found quite a number of high-rises for this area: (names may be incorrect)

- Al Ketbi Building
- Juma Aman Building
- Sheikha Aliya Building
- Al Bannai Building
- Al Shamsy Building
- Nippon Building
- Shafruddin Building
- Al Jabri Tower
- Burj Al Noor
- Mattar Plaza
- Mai Tower
- Al Waleed Tower
- Al Mulla Plaza (Shopping Mall)
- Sama Residence
- Bahwan Tower
+ 17 unnamed completed towers
+ 11 towers U/C

unfortunately absolutely no information available about these, no heights, no floor counts, no real names. So not possible to add to emporis.

And that was only Al Nahda 1


----------



## Stephan23

Write them !


----------



## The-King

but they won't listen unless we can provide real information 

we would need pictures and architectural drawings, but that is beyond my reach.


----------



## Imre

You can try the bncnetwork ( http://www.bncnetwork.net ) , they have the all towers/building details in UAE.

Or the Dubai Municipality


----------



## Stephan23

Maybe you can do this King...


----------



## AltinD

The Galleries, Phase 2 on the back:










We do not have any thread for those 4 residential towers.


----------



## Naz UK

We did have, but they were taken by some international creditors in a thread-for-debt deal.


----------



## Stephan23

AltinD said:


> We do not have any thread for those 4 residential towers.


Any info about height etc....?


----------



## Imre

Fortune Executive Tower , JLT, done


----------



## Stephan23

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Fortune Executive Tower (JLT)*


----------



## Stephan23

Done Tower: *Fortune Executive Tower (JLT)*
+25 P.

Dubai: 518
Points: 11.982

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*


----------



## Stephan23

What's next?


----------



## Imre

I think the Swiss Tower soon.


----------



## Imre

Swiss Tower (JLT) and 10F Hotel Dubai Marina done!

Pics soon.


----------



## Stephan23

Dubai: 518
Points: 11.982

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Swiss Tower (JLT)*


----------



## Stephan23

New: *Swiss Tower (JLT)*

Dubai: 519
Points: 12.032

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*

To go to place 9, Bangkok: 1.301 points


----------



## Stephan23

Next maybe the HHHR Tower?


----------



## Stephan23

Dubai: 519
Points: 12.032

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Rolex Tower (SZR)*


----------



## Imre

XL Tower and Business Tower ready soon.

Sulafa Tower also, already started to remove the protective layers.


----------



## Stephan23

What's with the HHHR?


----------



## Stephan23

New tower: *Rolex Tower (SZR)* +200P.


Dubai: 520
Points: 12.232

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*


----------



## Stephan23

Dubai: 520
Points: 12.232

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*
*Adnan Saffarini Tower (SZR)*


----------



## Stephan23

Need some pictures of the interior from Park Island Towers. Thx


----------



## Stephan23

Done Tower: *Adnan Saffarini Tower (SZR)* 100P+


Dubai: 521
Points: 12.332

Still to change:
*Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)*


----------



## noir-dresses

We havn't heard from you in a long time Stephan.


----------



## Stephan23

Face81 said:


> Lots of new stuff in the completed section for you, Stephan


Yes, but what should I change on emporis?? Anyone?


----------



## Face81

Stephan23 said:


> Yes, but what should I change on emporis?? Anyone?


Maybe you can add all the new buildings Altin and I added to the completed section?


----------



## Stephan23

New done towers: *Park Island Towers (1-4) (Dubai Marina)* +20P.

Dubai: 530
Points: 12.927

Still to change:
*HHHR Tower (SZR)*


----------



## Imre

Marina Plaza (office tower of Marina Mall Complex) is done .


----------



## Stephan23

New picture?

BTW: Done on emporis...


----------



## Stephan23

Dubai: 530
Points: 12.927

Still to change:
*HHHR Tower (SZR)*
*Ritz Carlton & Limestone House*


----------



## Face81

Stephan23 said:


> Dubai: 530
> Points: 12.927
> 
> Still to change:
> *HHHR Tower (SZR)*
> *Ritz Carlton & Limestone House*



Hey Stephan, 

Have you got Emaar Towers (in Deira, near the Clock Tower) on the Emporis database? :dunno:

Details: 2 X 17F (Residential)
Construction start date: 2001
Construction completion date: 2003
Developer: Emaar


----------



## bizzybonita

Hi there Stephan23 ,

Please , Check out ARIYANA TOWER & SKYVIEW TOWER from Dubai Marina Projects (Completed) !


----------



## AltinD

Emirates Star Hotel Apartment, Dubai, 13F Hotel

www.emiratesstars.ae


----------



## Stephan23

Skyline-Ranking from today:

Towers: 551
Points: 13.292


----------



## Stephan23

The HHHR Tower is including ! Means 300 points ! 

The other towers - don't know...


----------



## bizzybonita

Hi Stephan ,

alot of completed projects here list of it :

THE INDEX, *86F *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=180680&page=59

UBORA TOWERS, *56F+16F *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337299&page=70

CHURCHILL RESIDENCY *60F*, CHURCHILL EXECUTIVE *46F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=275052&page=44

RITZ CARLTON & LIMESTONE HOUSE, *15F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205938&page=10 ‎


----------



## bizzybonita

ROLEX TOWER, *63F* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258174&page=13

ZUMURUD, *30F* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317231&page=62

Marina Wharf *29F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=348179&page=25

ARIYANA TOWER *30F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=506679&page=5

UNNAMED (aka Adnan Saffarini) TOWER, *59F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416803&page=6


----------



## bizzybonita

SCALA TOWER, *22F *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415868&page=3

SWISS TOWER, *40F *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282730&page=6

The Icon Towers, *40F+40F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=144298&page=80

PARK REGIS KRIS KIN HOTEL, *24F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=508253

SKYVIEW TOWER, *32F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390620&page=4


----------



## bizzybonita

VISION TOWER, *60F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=311539&page=15

HAMILTON RESIDENCY, *22F *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421668&page=3


----------



## bizzybonita

HAMZA TOWER, *16F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382378&page=2


----------



## firoz bharmal

Dude ! dont just only shows points but Dubai rank with competitor also.....carry on...


----------



## bizzybonita

TRIDENT GRAND RESIDENCE, *45F*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223215&page=52


----------



## noir-dresses

Since you are back in Dubai Imre, think Stephan, and you could bridge the gap, and give us a updated score of the rankings. I'm sure it's a lot higher now.

From what I remember Stephan needed you there in Dubai to supply the photos.


----------



## biyadoo

Ocean Heights?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=372214&page=106


----------



## bizzybonita

THE TORCH, *84F*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=514178

HHHR TOWER, *72F*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321939


----------



## Face81

Every point counts! 

COMPLETED: UNKNOWN TOWER, 25F, RES, ITTIHAD ROAD (AL NAHDA 1 - DUBAI)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77175359#post77175359


COMPLETED: UNKNOWN TOWER, 20F, RES, ITTIHAD ROAD (AL NAHDA 1 - DUBAI) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1176305


COMPLETED: UNKNOWN TOWER, 20F, RES, ITTIHAD ROAD (AL NAHDA 1 - DUBAI) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1176303


COMPLETED: AL HABBAI BUILDING, 15F, RES, ITTIHAD ROAD (AL NAHDA 1 -DUBAI) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1176293


COMPLETED: AL HABBAI BUILDING, 15F, (Port Saeed) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1175589


COMPLETED: SAKANI TOWERS, 16F+16F Res+Com (Deira) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635931


----------



## noir-dresses

I really wonder how many points Dubai has of now ? I'm sure Dubai has surpassed a couple more city's.

23 Marina, and Princess Tower should be done soon, lots more points to come.


----------



## Face81

^^ Number 8 now and quickly closing in on Shanghai 

The population figure is soooooooooooooo out of date though!! :bash: I sent them an e-mail asking them to correct it.....


----------



## Face81

Done...... 

#COMPLETED: AL GHAITH TOWER, 14F, COM (PORT SAEED) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1175913


----------



## Face81

^^ Also, Emporis has got the size of the city wrong.... It's currently 600 square kilometres. The entire Emirate of Dubai, including all other villages and towns outside the city has an area of 3,885 square kilometres. Get your act together, Emporis! hno:


----------



## Face81

Face81 said:


> ^^ Also, Emporis has got the size of the city wrong.... It's currently 600 square kilometres. The entire Emirate of Dubai, including all other villages and towns outside the city has an area of 3,885 square kilometres. Get your act together, Emporis! hno:


Thank you, Emporis! 

Dubai's population has now been corrected after I got in touch with them


----------



## Julito-dubai

seriously, what is Chicago still doing in those figures....it belongs to the past....


----------



## bizzybonita

GROSVENOR HOUSE THE RESIDENCE, *45F*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344502

MARINA PINNACLE, *73F*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=126078


----------



## Face81

Now Dubai has overtaken Shanghai


----------



## Julito-dubai

Next target is Seoul!


----------



## Face81

^^ You make it sound like we're going to war with them! :lol:


----------



## bizzybonita

MERCURE GRAND HOTEL, *35F*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280245&page=4

R.S. TOWER, *36F *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560021&page=3


----------



## bizzybonita

BOULEVARD PLAZA, *42F+34 F*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=326500

SILVERENE, *35F+25F *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=439133


----------



## Imre

HDS BUSINESS CENTRE also done at the JLT


----------



## Imre

this is also done, I -Rise Tower , TECOM

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471969&page=3


----------



## bizzybonita

ORRA MARINA, *32F*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378327


----------



## bizzybonita

DUBAI TOWER, *45F* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216671


----------



## Face81

Here we go... latest update from the new Emporis website.....


----------



## bizzybonita

Well Done Face81 :cheers:


----------



## bizzybonita

PARK TOWERS, *46F*+*46F *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=113085


----------



## Imre

HDS BUSINESS CENTRE, *41F*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398881&page=4


----------



## GOL2007

Guys seriously, do you REALLY think the figure for Shanghai is correct? Don't foul yourself...

And I think many figures of other booming Chinese cities are underestimated as well.



staff said:


> Yeah, someone needs to tell Shanghai to get its shit together and build a city.


----------



## bizzybonita

AL AMERI TOWER, *30F*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=17611711#post17611711


SIT TOWERS,* 26F*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=19165302#post19165302


OASIS RESIDENCE, *15F*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9635955#post9635955


----------



## rexdmx

wow long time...are you all still here?


----------



## Face81

One more:

*Jebel Ali convention centre complex (2 X 34F)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406367


----------



## firoz bharmal

*The Rival is Rising.........*


----------



## bizzybonita

#COMPLETED: PRINCESS TOWER, *101F* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376012

#COMPLETED: ELITE RESIDENCES, *87F *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379019


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## firoz bharmal

Now whats the position.....!


----------



## HT

I have updated a lot of Towers in Dubai, nothing was changed since about 2 Years! 

Now Dubai is No. 7 with 748 Completed Highrises and 21.575 Points ! 

Anyways, there are still a lot of Towers missing I guess.


----------



## The-King

great work!

I thought about updating some areas as well, there are almost no new buildings in the database...


----------



## HT

I keep adding, now we have 806 Buildings and 22.619 Points.

Dubai surpassed Seoul but got overpassed by Shenzhen, so still 7th. place.


----------



## The-King

you just added 50 buildings? :nuts:


----------



## HT

By the way, we now have *1.010* Buildings for Dubai ! I added tons of those 12-20 stories Buildings in the Al Qusais and Al Nahda Area close to Sharjah. 
Looking at Google Maps, I guess there are only about 50 to 100 Buildings left who are not in the Database now. I cant find sufficient information to add them yet. 

Nevertheless Dubai gained 400 Points to 23.045, it is down two spots to Place 9 in the Skyline Ranking, as currently masses of Chinese Buildings enter the Database 
and Chongqing, Shenzhen and Guangzhou all stormed into the Top 5.


----------



## The-King

aweosome work! meanwhile I added 2 buildings :lol:


----------



## AlenPG

Love Dubai


----------

